# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Ycar, magnifique chat accidenté, paralysé en attente d'une o

## worldofcat

Nous avons trouvé un chat gris et blanc rampant dans notre
allée, rue charles peguy a Arnieres sur Iton, apparement il a dù etre accidenté
car il a une plaie sur le dos et ne peux plus se servir de ses pattes arrieres.




Ce minou doit etre a quelqu'un car tres gentil avec les
humains malgré qu'il est mal, il n'a pas de tatouage et je ne sais pas si il a
une puce d'identification.




Nous l'avons mis au chaud chez nous jusqu'a demain matin car
nous l'emmenerons au vétérinaire de Evreux (cabinet VERDURE) pour voir si il
peut lire une puce.





 le veterinaire ne pourra pas pratiqué d'intervention si
besoin sans savoir si il appartient a quelqu'un et le pauvre minou a des chance
d'etre euthanasié si besoin d'une intervention urgente et que ses maitres ne se
manifeste pas.





Si vous savez a qui appartient ce minou ou qu'il vous
appartient vous pouvez me joindre par tel au n° 06.64.73.07.59 melle HALLAIS Stephanie






 Merci pour lui, il est accidenté et a besoin de soins en urgence, il vous attends !


[img][/img]  [img][/img]

----------


## annie

*personne ne peut l'ammener au véto maintenant ?
il peut mourir dans la nuit ce chat !
**mais si vous ne pouvez pas l'emmener, mettez un
 SOS dans les urgences, pour l'instant le plus important étant non pas de savoir à qui il est mais de le soigner !!!*

----------


## annie

*sujet déplacé, vu l'urgence !*

----------


## crunchy94

Il doit souffrir le martyr  ...il faut l'ammener en urgence chez un véto.

----------


## Gimli

C'est une urgence ! Il devrait être examiné au plus tôt par un véto, au besoin recevoir des anti-douleurs et vérifier qu'il ne fait pas une hémorragie interne ! Mais je pense que la personne qui l'a trouvé ne veut pas payer de frais...

----------


## crunchy94

Faut la persuader de l'emmener en urgence à moins que techniquement ce soit impossible (pas de voiture, etc...).
Y a personne pour emmener ce loulou chez le véto près d'Evreux????? 

Pour les frais on fera un appel aux dons!

----------


## crunchy94

La personne fait partie des "toutous de la 2è chance" sur son profil, pourquoi elle n'appelle pas l'asso????????

----------


## annie

*elle n'est plus connectée *  
*
il n'y a pas de tél d'indiqué...*
*
si je trouve un moyen de la joindre, quelqu'un peut il se charger du chat ?*

----------


## crunchy94

> Si vous savez a qui appartient ce minou ou qu'il vous
> appartient vous pouvez me joindre par tel au n° 06.64.73.07.59 melle HALLAIS Stephanie

----------


## annie

> Si vous savez a qui appartient ce minou ou qu'il vous
> appartient vous pouvez me joindre par tel au n° 06.64.73.07.59 melle HALLAIS Stephanie


*
merci Crunchy, dans ma précipitation j'ai pas vu

quelqu'un peut l'appeler et emmener ce chat ?*

----------


## crunchy94

Appeler c'est facile mais qui est près d'Evreux??????
J'appelle et je vous donne les nouvelles.

----------


## Calymone

Je peux le recuperer en urgence si vous voulez, j'habite à 30 minute d'evreux !!
J'ai un super veto !! Besoin d'une asso qui puisse aussi me couvrir !!

----------


## Calymone

Je peux l'amener dans l'immediat chez le veto !!!

----------


## crunchy94

Je viens d'appeler Stéphanie:
-elle a appelé le véto qui lui a dit de vérifier les gencives, la température
pour voir si hémorragie interne: tout est OK. 
-le loulou ne souffre pas trop
-il a bien mangé
-il ne bouge pas l'arrière-train

donc elle l'emmène rapidement demain matin.
(on peut lui faire confiance elle s'y connaît!)

Elle l'aurait amené en urgence si vraiment c'était inévitable.
Le souci est pour la consultation et les soins. Elle va chez un véto 
tarifs asso demain mais si une opération peut le sauver elle va avoir
besoin de dons!!!!!

----------


## Calymone

Et elle peut le garder ou il faut quelqu'un pour le recup' ? Mon veto me fait d'excelents tarifs ...

----------


## crunchy94

Calymone, elle a déjà 17 chats et je pense que ça la soulagerait s'il était pris
en charge par qq'un d'autre.
Toi, tu peux le prendre si appel aux dons? (elle a déjà vu avec l'école du chat)
(De toutes façons si on peut pas le remettre sur pattes, l'affaire va vite être réglée.  )

Appelle-la et vois avec elle. Même si c'est pour demain...tu lui facilites la tâche je pense!

----------


## Calymone

Oui en effet, je pense pouvoir être utile, si appel aux dons, donc aide finanacière ...
C'est vrai que peut être il lui faudra de la reeducation, et donc être pas mal dispo ...
J'ai essayer d'appeler, mais ca n'a pas repondu, j'ai donc laisser un message vocal, on verra, peut être est-elle parti dormir ...  
QUand tu dis, elle as dejà vu avec l'ecole du chat, c'est celle d'ou de Vernon ? si oui, ils ne prennent pas les chats en charge, enfin ils les steirlise/castre identifient et les relachent car pas de FA !
Voilà pour les nouvelles !

----------


## crunchy94

Quelle école du chat je ne sais pas mais le véto d'Evreux où elle va aller bosse pour eux et c'est son véto référent pour "les toutous de la 2è chance" pour qui elle fait FA.

Je pense que le chat est paralysé car il rampe mais ne montre pas de signe de douleur.
Elle a suivi les conseils du véto de garde. Il n'a pas de température et sa plaie sur le dos est
une grosse écorchure.

Il a bien mangé et est à l'abri. Demain essaye de la recontacter pour voir, même si
je pense qu'il est très insensibilisé et j'espère malgré tout que le véto pourra le sauver. 
(en même temps je ne suis pas une professionnelle!! donc pourvu que je me plante à fond!!!!)

----------


## Calymone

On as vu ensemble, et on s'arrange pour que je le recupère demain midi pour l'emmener direct chez mon veto, parce que le sien n'est pas très comprehensif et lui fais payer plein pot, donc aucune reduc ...
Aperement, c'est pire qu'un simple accident de voiture, le loulou as des sortes de brulures de cigarettes au dessus des pattes ... On en saura plus emain après la visite veto, n'ayant pas le permis, et stephanie non plus, on doit attendre que nos hommes respectifs soient dispo le midi ... Mais ensuite otut ira très vite pour le loulou !!
En effet, on va avoir besoin de don !!

----------


## crunchy94

Un grand merci pour lui...Calymone et Stéphanie! 

Moi aussi je me suis demandée sur les photos quels étaient ces trous
sur les pattes arrières qui ne semblent pas être des écorchures. 
On voit bien 2 ronds, et si ce sont des brûlures de cigarettes, c'est qu'il
vient de vivre un enfer! 

Il a une si jolie bouille!

----------


## Calymone

Stephanie m'a parler de la saint Jean, il y a eu la fête tout le week end dans son coin, il ne faut donc pas chercher très loin malhereusement  
Je vois sa ce midi avec mon veto, voir ce qu'il en pense ...
C'est vrai qu'il as une bonne bouille, et aperement il se laisse manipuler sans broncher ... J'ai hâte de le recuperer pour vite le mettre chez le veto, soulager ses douleurs ...

----------


## valou33

C'est vraiment un joli chat. J'espère que ça ira chez le véto.... J'attends des (bonnes) nouvelles du loulou... Merci, Calymone

----------


## worldofcat

milles excuses de pas avoir repondu avant mais mon homme etait parti se coucher et l'ordi est dans notre chambre !

 Merci a Crunchy pour son aide et a Calymone de pouvoir recuperer le minou pour l'emmener chez son veto (moi le mien il me fait payer plein pot et de suite ! pfff !)

 hier j'ais fait tout mon village pour trouver a qui pouvait appartenir le minou mais sans succes et les chats c'est pas leur preocupation, on m'a meme dit que puisque c'etait pas a moi que j'avais qu'a le remettre dehors et laisser faire la nature ! (bah voyons c'est tellement plus facile !  ), bon en meme temps en ce moment on prends mon jardin pour un depot a chatons (que l'on me balance gentiment derriere la cloture dans des sacs leclerc car meme pas le courage de sonner a ma porte !).

J'en suis a 10 chats en acceuil, un chien en acceuil definitif, sans compter mes 7 chats perso, on a qu'un seul salaire (j'ais 3 enfants a charge), je viens deja d'avoir une facture de plus de 350 euros pour mes chats car j'ais eu une epidemie de corysa (meme avec toutes les precautions j'ais reussi a contaminer les miens ! grrr) nos comptes sont a secs jusqu'a la fin du mois donc je ne peux malheureusement pas deboursser de suite au veto ce que je n'ais pas meme avec la meilleur volonté du monde.
Que devais je faire ? le laisser dans mon entrée le temps qu'il meurt faute de soins et lui offrir un sac poubelle en guise de derniere demeure ? moi perso je ne peux pas rester indifferente a la souffrance (qu'elle soit animale ou humaine).

 Si Calymone a un veto comprehensif qui fait passer l'urgence avant le benefice financier c'est top ! 

 Perso moi des le 6 juillet je peux donner a Calymone 100 euros de participation aux frais veto, je ne sais pas si un appel aux dons est possible sur Rescue car on a aucune asso qui veuille nous chapeauter, a savoir que Calymone ou moi on veut bien garder le chat definitivement chez nous si le chat est infirme (s'il peut etre heureux comme ca evidemment !).

  Calymone recupere le chat ce midi et l'emmene direct chez son veto donc on aura le pronostic et une aproximation de la facture.

 Pauvre minou, il est super gentil avec moi pourtant il ne me connait pas, ca doit etre le genre de minou qui suit n'importe qui pourvu qu'il est une caresse !
il a comme des traces de brulures sur les pattes (type brulures de cigarettes) et il a les memes sur le dos ! vous pensez qu'une voiture peut faire ce genre de blessure ?

Je vous met une photos de ses pattes.
[img][/img]

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Steph !
Oui evidement si ca se passe bien (comme je t'est expliquer) avec mon monstre qui n'aime personne (chat) et que la paralysie etais definitive, lui trouver des gens serais un casse tête alors on verrais toi ou moi   ::  

Je vais aller me doucher et me preparer tout doucement à partir, j'ai passer une nuit horrible, je crois que l'histoire du petit bout m'a retourner le cerveau !!

A tout à l'heure, avec je l'espère la bonne nouvelle qu'il puisse remarcher, tout le monde croise les doigts !!

----------


## kalie

Ce chat a probablement le bassin pété, si c'est le cas il faudra le garder en cage de convalescence pendant environ 1 mois, tu es équipée Calymone ? En espérant qu'il ne souffre pas d'une paralysie en plus, est-ce qu'il a uriné ?

----------


## Gimli

On attend des nouvelles impatiemment ! Il devra peut-être voir un spécialiste en neurologie si la moëlle épinière est atteinte ? Aurait-il reçu des coups sur le dos (maltraitance, vu qu'il y a d'autres plaies suspectes...) ? Pourvu qu'il récupère ! S'il y a un appel aux dons, je suis prête à participer.

----------


## Calymone

Je reviens de chez le veto et malheuresement, que des mauvaises nouvelles ...
En effet, les plaies sur ces pattes sont des escarres, il n'est pas paralyse depuis 2 jours mais surement bien plus ... Il as ete percute à l'avant et sa colone vetebrale est literralement foutue, je mettrais après la radio pour les connaiseurs ... 
C'est une paralysie definitive, mon veto est sûre qu'il ne pourra jamais remarcher, il as des reflexes musculaire, mais rien n'est relier au cerveau ...
Il faut lui faire faire pipi manuellement, sa vessie etais horriblement pleine, rien que le fait de le porter la fais faire pipi ... 

Il est a part ca adorable, c'est un amour de chat qui ne reclame que des caresses et de l'attention ... Il as du en plus se faire attaquer pas les autres chats car il est plein de griffurer sur la tête ...
Mon veterinaire pense que ca qualite de vie sera mauvaise, car il sera dependant d'a peu près tout ... Il m'a dit de reflechir, très honnêtement, malgrès toute la confiance que je porte en mon veto, je reflechi a prendre un second avis, je vais en parler à Beatrice, de Cani nursing aussi. L'idee de le faire endormir me fend le coeur, mais si ca vie ne sera pas correct pour lui ....?? Je ne sais absolument pas comment penser, je suis encore beaucoup sur le choc, je me suis retenue de pleurer devant le veto, c'est bête hin, je ne le connais que depuis quoi ... 2h30 ?? Mais bon il est tellement attachant ...

Ca merite une grande reflexion, et j'ai aussi besoin de beaucoup de conseil, lui vider la vessie tout les jours ne me fais pas peur, mais tout ce qui m'inporte c'est ce qui est le mieu pour lui, stephanie (worldofcat) pense la même chose que moi ... Il a dejà des escarres, il devra être soigner en permanence et devra être constement surveiller, retourner ...

Pour l'instant, il est à la maison, et il y restera quoi qu'il arrive, je suis equipee oui, j'ai des cages de conva de toutes les tailles et de toutes les formes, ca, pas de problème, je suis tout le temps à la maison aussi ...

Donnez moi vos impressions et vos conseils j'ne est fortement besoin ...

D'ici ce soir je pense, je mettrais ici la facture qui s'elève a 40 euros et des brouettes, et les radios ...
Merci beaucoup à tou le monde !

----------


## valou33

Merci à toi Calymone d'avoir croisé la route de ce très gentil chat.    Je comprends ton désarroi. Mais que te dire ? Quel conseil te donner sans avoir vu cet amour de chat...? Sur les photos, il me donne envie de le sauver malgré tout... Ensuite, il faut voir si il souffre, et si tu te sens de t'en occuper ?   Je sais que tu agiras au mieux pour lui ; là est l'essentiel.... Je ne te dirai qu'une chose : écoute ton coeur...

----------


## mante

Je découvre ce post  ::  

L'asso des Toutous de la 2ème chance peut payer les 40 euros, mais n'aura pas les moyens de financer des examens plus poussés (neurologue etc.). 

Ce qu'on peut faire, une fois la décision prise sur sa qualité de vie, c'est un appel à dons pour d'éventuels examens, qui ne seront effectués, je tiens à le préciser, que si les dons atteignent à peu près la somme requise    :hein2:   (because gros pb de trésorerie actuellement). 

Et bien évidemment, à condition de lui trouver une FA à vie, ce n'est pas une décision à la légère, il ne pourra jamais rester seul   :| 

Je laisse Stéph et Calymone décider, après avoir pris conseil auprès de personnes avisées. Il est vraiment hyper touchant mais effectivement, quel sera son confort et son plaisir à vivre ainsi ?

----------


## Calymone

POur l'instant, hors de question de le changer de FA, il est dejà un peu perdu ... Là il est sur mes genoux à faire des gros câlins ... Je suis dans un etat horrible, c'est la première fois que j'ai à decider de la vie ou non d'un minou, je veux dire, physiquement il est capable de vivre   mais pas de marcher ou de courrir comme n'importe quel chat, et encore moin de faire ses besoins tout seul ... 
Le pire, c'est que je me dit que depuis plusieurs jours qu'il est comme ca, vous n'allez pas me dire que personne ne l'a vu ?? Les escarres, ca se forme pas  en 2 jours quand même ... Alors il as du rester là, dans un coin, a pas pouvoir manger ni même faire pipi, je vous assure sa vessie etait horriblement pleine !!

Merci beaucoup Mante, je vais voir comment ca se passe beauocup de choses sont à reflechir, et je pense qu'ilf atu que je laisse passer au moin une nuit, de toute façon le veto as dit qu'il ne souffrais pas, donc je pense pouvoir nous donner le temps à tous de se faire une idee ...
Je prend des renseignements à gauche et à droite, voir si je pourrais eventuellement consulte un specialiste ou pas ...

----------

Pauvre petit bonhomme, j'avais appelé ce matin à son sujet, j'ai vu l'annonce de recherche de son propriétaire sur leb*nc*in.Il est si touchant.Je crois que s'il ne souffre pas et qu'il a une présence pour ne pas s'ennuyer, il faut le laisse vivre.C'est si rare d'avoir 2 familles qui sont pretes à s'en occuper tout les jours, qu'il puisse en profiter je pense p'tit père.

----------


## Calymone

Voici le message de Beatrice :




> Contrairement à un chien, je ne suis pas pour le fait de maintenir en vie un chat paralysé du train-arrière...  :  :non:  : Un chat est beaucoup plus indépendant qu'un chien et a besoin de liberté de gestes (aller et venir - sauter - courir) et d'autonomie (besoins de le faire seul et sans aide humaine). Un chien est beaucoup plus proche de l'humain et accepte plus volontiers l'aide humaine. Il peut l'associer à des câlins, des caresses, du jeu. Un chat en aura vite assez et ça deviendra une corvée, les soins... Il peut également devenir agressif avec le temps...   
> Quelle sera sa vie, à se traîner par terre, à se faire des escarres et à se faire manipuler dos/ventre ?? Un chariot est rarement envisageable pour un chat car il panique ou veut sauter...  :    : 
> Il faut parfois savoir se donner des limites et penser à la qualité de vie de l'animal. Bien sûr, c'est difficile car l'animal est souvent gentil et nous lance un regard d'amour (ou que l'on interprète comme tel). Alors, avant de s'attacher et que la décision soit encore plus difficile, décidez-vous vite et pensez d'abord à l'animal et pas à ce que vous êtes prêts à faire pour le maintenir en vie !!  :  :hein:  :


Je suis partagee entre ca et revoir un autre veto ...

Voilà les radios ... elles sont un peut pourries, j'ai pas de scanner alors obliger de prendre une photo !



C'est ou y'a mon doigt !



La facture : 



Le loulou, chez le veto :



Une fois arrive à la maison :



Et là je l'est installer sur le canape, sur un matelas à langer avec une petite serviette eponge (sous grosse surveillance bien sur, clement est juste à côter de lui ...



Donc je lui met un coussin quand je vois qu'il est reveiller, et à ca façon il me fais comprendre quand il veut dormir, du coup je lui enlève le coussin ...





Il est très très fatiguer, il etais aperement epuiser quand il est arriver chez worldofcat il as du lutter pour s'en sortir, pas ettonnant qu'il dorme autant !!

Donc on viens de prendre une decision toutes les deux, *on voudrais explorer toutes les pistes avant tout*, *qui pourrais nous indiquer quel genre de specialiste à voir* ? *Un veto specialiser ou quoi* ? tout est bon à savoir, et si la paralysie etais decidement definitive et qu'aucune option pour ses conditions de vie ne s'offraient à nous, autant ne pas le laisser là, comme un legume, il ne le supporterais pas ...

----------


## valou33

Il est magnifique sur ces photos et profite du confort que tu lui as installé !!!! Bien sûr, tu feras ce qu'il faut pour lui.    Mais fais-lui un gros bisous pour moi à ce petit loulou car il a vraiment souffert pour être aussi fatigué...

----------


## Calymone

Là il est reveiller, il est plus eveiller et plus vif !! Il as eu le temps de bien se reposer, il viens de manger de l'A/D il as même fais sa petite toilette et là il essayer de se deplacer ...

----------


## worldofcat

Merci Calymone pour l'amour et les soins que tu apporte a monsieur chat (bah oui il a pas encore de ptit nom ! lol !), je vois qu'il est chouchouté le pepere !

C'est clair qu'il faut explorer differentes piste de soins avant d'en arriver a l'eutha, en plus il est vraiment trop gentil comme chat, pas d'agressivité malgré ce qu'il lui est arrivé, il m'a meme leché la main quand je l'ais mis dans sa boite de transport !

 Si les pattes arrieres repondent aux stimulis tactiles peut etre que les nerfs ne sont pas atteinds, mon homme (qui bosse a l'hopital) me dit qu'il peut y avoir des reflexes nerveux mais sans que la connexion aille jusqu'au cerveau, je sais pas trop ?!

J'ais eu le message d'une personne qui a vu mon annonce et qui m'a expliqué que son chat etait paralysé du train arriere suite a un probleme renal (il est sous dialyse) et que son minou n'etait pas du tout malheureux, son chat demande des soins et de l'attention mais mis a part ca son handicap ne le derange pas.

 J'etudie moi aussi de mon coté toutes les pistes et infos que peux trouver car vu qu'il sera soit chez Calymone soit chez moi definitivement s'il est possible pour lui de vivre sans souffrance et avec une certaine dignité quand meme (chariot pour animal, soins, massage, rééducation...) se serait dommage de passer a la piqure finale sans lui avoir apporter une chance.
Il ne serais jamais seul, on sait qu'il demandera une attention particuliere et des soins constant jusqu'a la fin de sa vie donc on sait que c'est une responsabilité mais il a croisé notre chemin et il a deja conquis nos coeur alors on va pas le laisser tomber comme ca.

----------


## valou33



----------


## crunchy94

Je viens de me connecter...mon pauvre petit loulou! 
C'est bien ce que je pensais, quand j'ai compris qu'il ne souffrait pas... 

Merci à vous les filles pour lui...trouvez-lui un nom.

Le dilemme est terrible, car il va avoir besoin d'assistance tout le temps.
Il est si mignon en plus, il doit pas comprendre ce qui lui arrive!
Qu'est-ce qu'un spécialiste pourrait faire? Une fracture de la colonne
ça ne se répare pas. Donc, il aura des soins et le problème c'est
qu'il est jeune le petit chou...

C'est horrible comme situation, son regard nous ferait perdre la tête. 

Je crois qu'il faut le pouponner et quand vous trouverez le courage de le faire partir
tout doucement avec tout l'amour du monde, l'endormir en le câlinant très fort...
comme on endort un vieux chat condamné.
(c'est facile à dire, je sais...)

----------


## crunchy94

Biensûr si la médecine peut quelque chose...c'est clair qu'il faut être sûr.

----------


## Calymone

On est d'accord, le loulou s'appèlera Ycar, quoi qu'il arrive, la moindre des choses est de lui donner un nom ...

Alors pendant que j'etais au telephone avec stephanie, clement as voulu me montrer quelque chose ... Je vous laisse juger !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FIlsBWeq_Y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_WMur5Ur0s

----------


## Pimm

Il sent le tirage de poils et il réagit même ! On voit un mouvement de pattes

----------


## crunchy94

C'est assez incroyable en effet. Il a des réflexes qui fonctionnent!!!! 

Il faut vraiment explorer toutes les pistes pour Ycar, le petit loupiot 
si joli si gentil! 

Ses nerfs semblent intacts et répondent à la stimulation.
Il faut voir un pro de chez pro...il y a forcément une solution!

Merci Clément!!!!! Merci Calymone!

----------


## Calymone

Je veux pas m'affoler trop vite, car on pourrais aussi bien tomber de haut, mais je suis reelement contente !! Il dort beaucoup, a mon avis, il est vraiment creuve ! Wordlofcat a vu certains de ses voisins, et il y a 3 jours a peine, il marchais sur ces 4 pattes, donc ca c'est passer ce week end !! Il est aperement errant depuis 3-4 ans, donc qui sais quel âge il as le loulou et ce qu'il as connu ...
Tout à l'heure, comme je l'expliquais au telephone, j'ai fais un geste "brusque" près de lui, et il as eu peur, il c'est reculer car as eu peur que je lui tappe dessus ...    C'etais asser impressionnant !!

----------


## crunchy94

C'est étrange en effet, car on a l'impression qu'il suffirait de "resouder" la colonne pour que
tout baigne...est-ce que la médecine nous donnera raison!

Rassure le Ycarinus d'amour...plus personne ne lui fera de mal!

----------


## papillon60000

je vous mets ce lien qui peut redonner espoir : http://www.collierdeperle.com/
on y voit un chat avec un chariot ce qui peut améliorer sa mobilité, mais ça ne changerait rien pour le pb qu'il ne peut pas faire ses besoins seuls  
en cas j'espère que la médecine pourra quelque chose pour ce gentil chat !

----------


## leecowboy

faites attention a ne pas trop brusqué le chat de façon a empirer son probléme, j'éspére qu'une solution pour le soigné sera possible.

----------


## winny

Je viens de découvrir ce poste. En effet je pense qu'il faut explorer toutes les pistes, ma tante a un chat paralysé de l'arrière train depuis quelques années et il se déplaçait à l'aide d'un chariot à roulettes. Je me souviens qu'il a eu du mal au début car il voulait sauter avec mais il a fini par s'y faire. Il est bien joli en tout cas ce petit.

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup pour les commentaires, Bea de Cani nursing as vu les videos et dit qu'il y a quand même un espoirt, sachant que tout à l'heure, pour le changer de côter (pour eviter qu'il reste trop toujours du même) on l'a mis debout, et il etait presque complètement appuyer sur sa patte gauche, alors qu'au debut de l'aprem elle pendais complètement ...
Elle m'a donc conseiller de demander à mon veto des ampoules de Strynervène, une injection par jour, en continuant de mobiliser ses pattes et de le pincer dans les coussinets pour qu'il retire sa patte de lui-même et qu'il se muscle... 
Alors on va essayer ca, et je vais voir pour trouver un specialiste, ou un pro, un vrai de vrai, qui connais ce genre de cas !!
N'a bien manger ce soir, je vous mettrais une video, il adooooore les bouchees !

----------


## crunchy94

Je pense que les nerfs se réveillent après le choc (parfois ils ont été écrasés),
et c'est un bon point. Donc il faut le stimuler et le muscler en effet.
Après, je laisse la médecine trouver comment "recoller" la colonne...mais
j'y crois.

----------


## crunchy94

Je fouille sur le web à la recherche de témoignages et apparemment ça se
réduit et se broche une fracture lombaire. 
http://oatao.univ-toulouse.fr/863/

Il faut vraiment trouver un spécialiste!

Y a qq'un sur Rescue qui connaît un excellent chirurgien ortho vétérinaire?

----------


## mante

J'ai demandé à Kitty-s de venir sur ce post, car elle a une chatonne paraplégique, dont voici l'histoire :
http://rescue.forumactif.com/chats-f18/ ... tm#6006332
Par ailleurs, elle connaît beaucoup de bons vétos spécialisés.

----------


## oualie13

intervention inutile, je viens de découvrir le post: merci alysson!    ::

----------


## crunchy94

Le post laisse à penser qu'il ne faut pas trop attendre s'il y a un espoir.
On y parle d'un ortho à Neuilly, je ne serais pas étonnée que ce soit
celui dont j'ai donnée les coordonnées à Calymone grâce à la gentille
Marjorie qui travaille chez eux.

----------


## kitty-s

Coucou, je prends connaissance de l'histoire de ce brave petit père grâce au MP de Mante.
Merci à toi, Calymone de laisser vivre ce chat. Oui, j'en ai un peu marre de celles qui se donnent le droit de vie et de mort sur des animaux, en se donnant comme excuse la "qualité de vie" de l'animal, derrière se cache souvent plutôt les contraintes qu'elles n'ont pas envie d'assumer.
Ah oui, c'est sûr, il faut prendre ses dispositions quand on doit vider une vessie, changer une couche, voir doucher le derrière de l'animal et que l'on doit filer bosser après ou que l'on a quelque obligation que ce soit, et rebelotte le soir, voire, entre temps, voire, on vient de changer la couche et puis il faut recommencer car le chat vient de refaire popo et que l'on ne peut pas fermer les yeux.
Oui, ça prend un peut de temps (ce temps est "naturel" pour moi, tout comme toutes les "corvées" de litière, gamelle, etc...).
Du temps et des (petites) contraintes, mais qu'est-ce par rapport à une vie ?
Non, la vie d'un chat ne se résume pas à courir et sauter, pareil pour les humains paraplégiques d'ailleurs.
Oui, bien sûr, c'est mieux lorsque l'on peut, c'est triste lorsque l'on ne peut plus, mais la vie et toujours là, et il faut s'adapter.
Non, le chat n'a pas la parole, et il faut choisir pour lui, mais franchement, je ne lis pas dans les yeux de ce chat l'envie de mourir pour échapper à son sort.
Amour, sécurité, soins, présence et il aura un sens à sa vie.
Différent, certes, mais quand même.
Fuzzball va avoir un an. Tombée du 4ème à l'age d'un mois. Laissée sans soin un mois de plus et arrivée chez moi lorsqu'elle a eu rendez-vous pour euthanasie et que par chance quelqu'un s'est souvenu de moi... Le véto a trouvé ça aberrant de laisser vivre un chat paraplégique sans aucun espoir d'amélioration. Tout en sachant que ce type d'amélioration, si tant est qu'il y en ai, prend des années parfois. Et de l'amélioration, il y en a... 
Je l'ai prise de suite et je ne le regrette pas... ni elle...
Bien sûr, c'est plus facile, elle était chatonne... Ce pauvre chat a déjà pas mal roulé sa bosse avant de se retrouver à ramper MAIS il s'adaptera, car il a l'instinct de survie et il pourra avoir une qualité de vie correcte si toi, Calymone, tu te sens capable d'assumer les petites contraintes quotidiennes qui deviendront d'ailleurs automatiques et rapides...
Je reviendrais vous parler de Fuzzball, ses progrès, mais là, j'ai un technicien internet qui va sonner à ma porte d'un moment à l'autre, je vais essayer entre temps de mettre sur Youtube une petite vidéo de Fuzzball que je viens justement de prendre ce matin, et vous pourrez voir une petite chatte pas franchement malheureuse et même, je l'affirme, heureuse !
Je reviendrais te parler de ces contraintes, de tuyaux pour rendre la vie plus pratique et si tu as des questions j'y répondrai.
A tout à l'heure, j'ai peur que ma connection foire avant que je ne puisse envoyer le message.

----------


## kitty-s

PS : à mon avis, amélioration ou pas dans l'avenir, ce chat devrait avoir une arthrodèse de la colonne pour la stabiliser quand même, et aussi à visée antalgique, car il doit avoir mal quand même... De plus, les vertèbres risquent de s'enfoncer (peut-être plus que ça ne l'est) dans la moëlle...

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Kitty-s quelques MP ce matin, enfin des gens nous conseillent pour voir les specialiste ouf !!

Kitty, pourrais tu m'axpliquer ce que l'arthrodèse et qu'entend tu par "visée antalgique"
Les termes techniques, ca me connais pas encore, c'est la première fois que ca m'arrive ...

Merci à toutes de croire en Ycar, ce matin, il etais tout content de me voir, il a replier ces pattes, tout en haut, jusqu'a son petit ventre !! Tout seul hin, j'etais encore à la porte !! Ca patte droite recupère bien bien mieu que la gauche et alors qu'hier soir il n'avais aucune sensibilite tout au bout de celle ci, ce matin si, quand je lui touche il pli le bout, mais pas encore ce genre de choses pour la gauche  ...

----------


## mante

Visée antalgique = pour qu'il ne souffre pas

----------


## Calymone

Hier soir, petit bisous d'amoureux avec Melba : 



Je vais vous poster des videos tout à l'heure, c'est incroyable, hier il etais ocucher toute la journee, aujourd'hui il c'est redresser un peu, il fais des progrès notre Ycar !!

----------


## kitty-s

Des progrès, oui, et il en fera encore d'autres si on lui laisse le temps (tellement d'euthanasies de confort décidées à la va vite...).
Une arthrodèse c'est un plaque de métal que l'on va mettre sur les vertébres pour les remettre dans l'axe, qu'elles ne se baladent plus, pour que les lésions ne s'aggravent pas... 
Ce n'est pas donné, mais c'est, à mon avis, indispensable... (imagine que non maintenue, la vertèbre s'enfonce chaque jour un peu plus dans la moëlle, faisant empirer la paralysie, ne laissant plus de chance de rétablissement...).
Je vous donne le lien Youtube de Fuzzball dès que possible.

----------


## Gimli

J'espère que vous trouverez vite un bon spécialiste qui puisse faire en sorte que son problème ne s'aggrave pas (comme le signale kitty-s), et même que le handicap diminue; j'ai bon espoir pour Ycare ! Dès que vous aurez les tarifs de consultations et/ou soins, pensez à faire un appel aux dons... Je suis sûre que plein de personnes participeront pour le bien-être de ce gentil chat !

----------


## worldofcat

merci a toutes pour vos conseils, vos temoignage et vos liens car ils nous sont tres utiles, merci aussi de votre soutien car il nous aide a avancer!

 De toute facon que le petit Ycar arrive a se resservir de se pattes ou qu'il soit paralyser nous ne le laisserons pas tomber, nous allons explorer toutes les pistes possible pour savoir ce qui est realisable ou pas et bien sur ce qui est fesable financierement (nous n'avons pas encore gagné au loto ! lol !).
Ycar sera en tout cas choyer et aura la vie la plus digne possible.

 Nous ne roulons pas sur l'or et actuellement Ycar n'est sous aucune asso, est ce qu'une asso nous accorderais sa confiance et nous suivrais dans ce parcours du combattant, a savoir que s'il y avait besoin d'examens complementaires permettant de lui redonner une chance d'etre autonome cela a forcement un cout et s'il doit malheureusement etre paralysé du train arriere il y aura des soins ou appareillage a lui fournir.

 Je sais que toutes les asso font leur maximum pour les sauvetage de nos compagnons poilus, que nous sommes en pleine periode de chatons/chiot et que malheureusement la periode des vacances d'ete (donc beaucoup d'abandons et d'urgences) arrive a grand pas et je les remercie d'avance des solution ou aide qu'elle pourrait nous proposer.

Les dons meme minimes seraient les bienvenus, j'assumerais moi aussi une partie des frais et soins , Ycar a deja une famille qui prendra soin de lui toute sa vie donc de ce coté là pas de soucis (se sera soit Calymone, soit moi) .

 En tout cas je suis contente que Ycar nous apporte quelques bonnes surprises (meme si elles devait s'avérées de courte durée), il est tres courageux et lutte pour progresser, je pense que son courage vaut bien que l'on se batte pour lui et qu'on lui apporte tout notre amour.

 Un grand merci a Calymone de s'occuper aussi bien du loulou et de le chouchouter autant, je sais qu'elle a d'autres animaux a s'occuper en meme temps et que cela prends enormement de temps !

----------


## kalie

J'avais plus le suivi   :hein: 

Pauvre loulou il a été servi sur ce coup là    ::    Je rejoins kitty-s, Ycar a le droit de vivre, il n'est pas mourant, il faut lui laisser sa chance !

Plein de papouilles à ce petit père si courageux   :kao3:

----------


## crunchy94

Il est trop chou le pipounet!

*Une asso pour aider à prendre en charge les soins d'Ycar???*

----------


## papillon60000

je vous transmets un mail reçu tout à l'heure du collier de perle dont j'ai parlé plus haut



"Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous écrire car j'ai suivi le topic de Icare le chat paralysé sur le forum "Rescue" .Je ne suis pas inscrite sur ce forum mais peut-être pourriez-vous transmettre ce mail à la personne qui s'occupe du chat.

J'ai une longue expérience du handicap tant humain que félin (J'ai eu un enfant polyhandicapé totalement paralysé.C'est d'ailleurs en son souvenir que j'ai créé mon association "Le Collier de Perle" pour les chats handicapés).

J'ai ,entre autres, trois chats paralysés chez moi: 2 paraplégiques et un tétraplégique (grabataire).

Trompette (visible en vidéo sur mon site) est née avec de graves malformations des pattes arrière et sans bassin.Elle a un chariot que j'ai commandé sur mesures aux USA mais elle ne l'utilise que rarement.

Kali est paralysée de l'arrière-train suite à une chute du 4ème étage chez son ex-maîtresse.

Opus est totalement paralysé suite à un accident survenu chez ses anciens maîtres.

Ces chats doivent avoir la vessie vidée matin et soir plus les intestins pour Trompette. Opus doit être changé de position régulièrement

Malgré le vidage de vessie les animaux paralysés sont sujets aux infections urinaires donc il faut bien surveiller leurs urines et éventuellement les nourrir avec des croquettes spéciales(Je donne "Urinary" achetées chez mon vétérinaire).

Les escarres qu'a Icare aux pattes guériront vite.J'ai eu le même problème avec un autre de mes chats handicapés:Lucas atteint d'ataxie cérébelleuse et quasiment incapable de se déplacer:



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpUciQyv1p0*



Il avait attrapé ces escarres lors de son voyage en avion (Il est venu des îles Canaries).



Voilà je suis prête à répondre aux questions que pourrait se poser la personne qui a pris en charge le chat et à la conseiller pour l'acquisition ultérieure d'un chariot si elle s'avère nécessaire.



Bien cordialement

Françoise Brassartwww.collierdeperle.com"

----------


## tititita

j ai decouvert l histoire d Icare
merci d avoir pris chez vous ce 
chat blesse,et d avoir ecoute votre coeur
et non pas le veterinaire,il doit bien y avoir
une solution pour ameliore sa vie.
J e ne suis pas veto mais il me semble le fait qu il bouge 
les pattes est un bon signe.
un bisou a cette adorable minou.

----------


## Calymone

A mon tour ^^

*Je souhaite tout d'abord remercier tout les gens qui envoi des MP de reconfort, et qui je sais, pensent bien fort à Ycar !!*
J'ai beaucoup de boulot ici, et comme mes nuits sont asser mauvaise (ca me travail beaucoup) j'ai fais une bonne sieste cette après midi avec Ycar.
Je prendrais le soin de repondre à tout le monde un par un, soit ce soir ou plutot demain. 

*Infiniment MERCI aux gens qui se proposent pour faire des dons, ils nous seront bien evidement INDISPENSABLES pour continuer à avancer*, et pour le proche retablissement, on espère, bien sûre, d'Ycar !!

De son côte, Ycar va ... Sa colone le fais souffrir, il va lui falloir, je pense de fort anti douleur, là je l'est mis sous anti inflamatoires, pour pouvoir le soulager !!
Il n'est plus manipulable actuellement, autant au niveau de ses pattes, il y a une grande amelioration, autant il ne veut même plus que je glisse mes mains dessous lui pour le retourner, pour le changer de côte, il grogne et m'a mordu tout à l'heure (rien de grave, ca n'a même pas marquer !!).
Donc demain, retour chez le veto pour voir comment arrêter la douleur, car tant que je ne peux pas le manipuler il restera appuyer sur le même côte ...

On examine toute les proposition avec worldofcat, je pense qu'on passe plus de temps toutes les deux au telephone a voir comment on va faire, et par ou on va commencer, qu'avec nos familles respectives   .

*papillon60000 :* Je te remercie infiniment d'avoir pris la peine de contacter la personne de l'asso "collier de perle" justement, on viens juste d'en discuter avec wordlofcat, je vais aller voir sur leur site, voir si je peux trouver un numero pour les contacter, avoir des conseils, ils ont une experience a ne pas negliger !! Donc il est prevu que je les joingne demain !

Je n'aurais pas asser de mots pour remercier correctement tout le monde, mais vous savez ce que je pense !!

----------


## Calymone

Kalie, je sais que tu travail dans le milieu Veto, tu as vu les radios, qu'en pense tu ?

Merci beaucoup du soutient, je le dirais pas asser, mais c'est hallucinant, ces gens qui, même sans connaitre le chat, se sentent concernes, et aide à leur façon !!
Des mots gentil et un peu de soutient, c'est sûr que pour le chat, ca ne change rien, mais à nous, ca fais du bien, car je peux vous dire que mine de rien, même un chat qui bouge pas, ca fait du boulot !! Et psychologiquement, ca fais travailler, et ca nous marque, surtout quand on le vis tout le temps !!!

----------


## Lusiole

Je me joins aux encouragements de la communauté rescuienne   .
Bravo de ce que tu as fait pour ce chat (enfin de ce que vous avez fait !). Ycar est vraiment magnifique !
Je croise tous les doigts pour qu'il puisse remarcher un jour !
Je ferai un petit don pour son opération.
Caresses à lui

----------


## Calymone

Oui, worldofcat joue aussi un rôle très très important, faut pas oublier que sans elle, Ycar n'en serais pas là !!

Encore une fois, un grand merci !!! Le but etant, dans un premier temps, de cesser cette douleur qui de toute façon, l'empêche de bouger, car même si ces pattes progressent il ne peut pas bouger a cause de sa colonne qui lui fais mal !!

----------


## Calymone

Pendant les premières semaines qui suivent une blessure de la colonne vertébrale, personne ne peut vraiment dire à quel point les lésions seront sérieuses. La difficulté est quune chose sappelant le choc vertébral se développe immédiatement après une blessure de la colonne vertébrale. Ceci entraîne que toute la communication du système nerveux entre la colonne vertébrale et le reste du corps, se ferme temporairement au dessous du niveau de la blessure. 

Certains patients peuvent regagner beaucoup de sensation et de mouvement lorsque la phase de choc vertébral se termine, tandis que dautres ne pourront peut-être pas. Il ny a pas de test pouvant être effectués durant la phase de choc vertébral afin de prévoir le degré de guérison. Alors, si vous vous sentez frustré par lincapacité du corps médical à donner des réponses directes à certaines de vos questions, essayez de comprendre quils sont réellement incapables de fournir des renseignements précis à ce premier stade. 

Une fois que la phase de choc vertébral est passée, létendue réelle de la lésion peut être évaluée et les capacités futures peuvent être prévues de façon plus fiable. Une évaluation méticuleuse des mouvements et sensations existant au niveau du corps est nécessaire.

L'une des complications supplémentaires d'une ateinte de la colonne vertébrale est la capacité réduite de contrôler les fonctions des intestins et de la vessie. Durant la première phase de choc vertébral, ce contrôle peut être totalement perdu. Pendant les quelques semaines ou mois suivants, des degrés variables de contrôle peuvent revenir, selon le niveau et la sévérité de la blessure.

Mouvements volontaires et mouvements réflexes :
Il ny a jamais de cul-de-sac dans le cerveau. Chaque noyau ou groupe de neurones reçoit des connexions dune multitude de neurones et envoie des axones vers dautres parties du système nerveux central.

L'un des axones qui quitte le cortex moteur (cerveau) est excessivement long car il descend jusque dans la moelle épinière pour y faire des connexions avec les motoneurones qui sy trouvent, dont les axones sortent de la moelle épinière pour former les nerfs moteurs qui vont exciter nos muscles et produire le mouvement.



*Les mouvements volontaires* ainsi produits nous permettent de nous adapter à différentes situations grâce à des commandes *élaborées dans plusieurs parties du cerveau*. A l'opposé, *les mouvements réflexes sont involontaires*, simples, rapides et stéréotypés. Les circuits qui les rendent possibles *sont souvent situé dans la moelle épinière* et, contrairement aux gestes volontaires, nont pas besoin de commandes en provenance du cerveau.

----------


## kalie

> Kalie, je sais que tu travail dans le milieu Veto, tu as vu les radios, qu'en pense tu ?


J'ai une mauvaise qualité d'image avec mon PC, photos foncées, mais on voit nettement que la colonne a morflé, je suis pas véto, j'ai jamais eu ce cas, mais j'ai un doute qu'il puisse un jour remarcher, mais des fois on voit des choses qu'on espérait pas alors tant qu'il y a de la vie il y a de l'espoir, mais si tu pouvais voir un spécialiste ce serait un plus, là c'est pas la fracture banale, j'espère que tu trouvera les fonds, ton asso elle couvre pour l'appel aux dons ? Faut que les personnes puissent recevoir des reçus fiscaux    ::

----------


## Calymone

Je te rassure, c'est les photos qui sont pourries, pas ton PC ^^

POur l'instant, pas d'assoq ui nous couvre, parce qu'on veux être sûre de ce qu'on fait, on as quelques propositions (2) et on vois ! 
De toute façon, il va nous falloir soit factures, soit "devis" pour l'appel aux dons, mais on organise tout ca au plus vite, et comme on veux faire les choses correctement mais qu'on peut pas se permettre de perdre du temps ...
Dejà, demain j'appèle, maison alfort, et l'asso "collier de perle" car eux sont vraiment habitues à ce genre de cas, donc ils pourront correctement nous orienter !!
Je vais aussi voir avec l'asso clairette, dans le 78 qui as dejà le cas d'un chat percuter par une voiture, ayant subi de gross interventions, voir quel specialiste elle as vu dans le coin etc ...
Donc c'est demain que tout ce jouera, je vais aussi recevoir demain avant 13h en collissimo, tout le necessaire pour faire les injections dont Bea m'a parler, pour voir s'il as reelement des chances de pouvoir remarcher !! Il se peut aussi qu'un nerf soit pincer, donc il faut tout explorer !!

Merci beaucoup Kalie !!

----------


## kitty-s

L'arthrodèse ou toute immobilisation est urgente ! Ce chat doit atrocement souffrir... 
Trouver le véto qui va bien, négocier l'échelonnement du paiement dans le futur, mais soigner ce chat rapidement...

Voici le lien de la vidéo de Fuzzbal, ma petite chatte paraplégique, que j'ai mise sur Youtube aujourd'hui. Qualité merdique, c'est pris avec mon appareil photo et sur le moment, je n'imaginais pas la montrer, mais c'est la seule que j'ai...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv6vuQRsKOY

----------


## kitty-s

Fuzzball avec 2 "ll", me suis gourrrue et j'aime pô ça ^^

----------


## crunchy94

Je pense que la clinique de Neuilly est un point important, d'ailleurs
dans plusieurs témoignages les gens sont allés là-bas. 
A Maisons-Alfort il risque d'y avoir de l'attente...

----------


## crunchy94

> L'arthrodèse ou toute immobilisation est urgente ! Ce chat doit atrocement souffrir... 
> Trouver le véto qui va bien, négocier l'échelonnement du paiement dans le futur, mais soigner ce chat rapidement...


Mon frère médecin confirme l'urgence de l'arthrodèse (fixation des vertèbres) et pense  que ça peut être fait assez facilement car la fracture se trouve en superficie.
Surtout ne pas le bouger pour éviter qu'une vertèbre ne vienne s'insérer dans le canal de la moëlle épinière. 

Faut lui mettre une broche...d'urgence.

----------


## kalie

> Je te rassure, c'est les photos qui sont pourries, pas ton PC ^^



Mon PC aussi    ::  


Il faudrait faire un appel aux dons pour son arthrodèse, je veux bien délivrer les reçus fiscaux pour les donateurs si ça peut aider    ::

----------


## Gimli

> Envoyé par kitty-s
> 
> L'arthrodèse ou toute immobilisation est urgente ! Ce chat doit atrocement souffrir... 
> Trouver le véto qui va bien, négocier l'échelonnement du paiement dans le futur, mais soigner ce chat rapidement...
> 
> 
> Mon frère médecin confirme l'urgence de l'arthrodèse (fixation des vertèbres) et pense que ça peut être fait assez facilement car la fracture se trouve en superficie.
> Surtout ne pas le bouger pour éviter qu'une vertèbre ne vienne s'insérer dans le canal de la moëlle épinière. 
> 
> Faut lui mettre une broche...d'urgence.


Ne pas attendre, l'emmener rapidement dans une clinique spécialisée... Cela pourrait s'aggraver !

----------


## Calymone

Alors, je viens d'avoir la dame de l'association "collier de perle" qui m'as très très bien conseiller pour Ycar, et je l'en remercie !!

Ycar voit le veterinaire tout à l'heure, pour lui administrer, dans un premier temps un anti oduleur qui l'empêchera de souffrir, puis il est prevu qu'il m'oriente vers un chirurgien, specialiste ou quoi, car c'est lui et seulement lui qui pourra dire  si oui ou non une operation est possible ... Au moin, il sera soulager de sa douleur au plus vite et je courrais ensuite prendre contact avec un specialiste !!

La dame que j'ai eu au telephone m'a bien dit qu'il ne fallais pas se focaliser sur le fait qu'il remarchera ou pas, car vu l'etat de sa colone, y'a beaucoup plus de chance que ca ne soit pas le cas, le plus important, c'est qu'il ne souffre plus jamais, et qu'il puisse se deplacer, même en se trainant ...

----------


## Gimli

Courage Calymone, et merci pour Ycar ! On ne le laissera pas tomber, il en vaut la peine; dans un premier temps, il va être vite soulagé et nous espérons qu'une opération sera possible, au moins pour le stabiliser...

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Gimli !!

Alors voilà les nouvelles (un peu tard, desolee !!) 
Ycar as vu le veterinaire, qui as ete agreablement surpris de le voir comme ca !! En gros, il as reellement halluciner de voir les progrets qu'il avais fait !!
Donc peut être qu'une recuperation est possible, mais le plus important, c'est que mon veto est d'accord avec le fait de le faire operer, pour une pause d'une broche ou d'une plaque !!
Il as reçu une piqure à base de cortisonne pour lui enlever complètement la douleur, bon l'effet secondaire, c'est qu'il doit voir des petit lutins un peu partout, il est un peu .. a morphe !! Mais au moin, je peux le manipuler très doucement sans me faire mordre ou pincer !!
Une autre très bonne nouvelle, Ycar as fait caca 2 fois aujourd'hui, tout seul et sans diarhee s'il vous plais  

Dès demain donc, je me mettrais en contact avec une grande clinique à Neuilly, ou il y as un chirurgien aperement très repute (selon mon veto et Beatrice qui le connais aussi asser bien) Crunchy94 m'a gentillement propose de venir me chercher à la gare à Paris s'il faut pour aller voir cette clinique, avec notre bel Ycar, bien sûr !!

On m'a par contre prevenu du cout de cette operation, qui en plus dans une telle clinique, coutera très cher, donc nous comptons sur nos amis de la PA, autant rescueen qu'autre part pour nous aider dans ce projet ..!

Ycar est un amour de chat, il merite vraiment que chacun se mobilise !!
J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer Max27 aujourd'hui chez le veto (he oui, on as le même ^^) donc elle as pu voir Ycar, c'est une star maintenant, car même pas besoin de se presenter, elle as de suite reconnu notre bouille d'amour !! 
J'espère que si elle passe par là, elle nous mettra un petit mot  

Steph et moi sommes vraiment très touchees, car tout le monde ou presque connais Ycar, tout le monde veut des nouvelles, eventuellement faire un petit don par la suite pour son operation !! Et ca, c'est vraiment incroyable !!! Merci a tous qui vous mobilisez !! Vous allez dire que je me repète, mais bon, je prefère dire 100 fois merci que pas du tout !!

Quelques petite photos au passage, et après je file au dodo, car je me relève aussi plusieurs fois dans la nuit, pour lui faire un petit bisous et voir s'il manque de rien, je suis CREU-VEE !!

Ici, voyez comme je suis beau, avec mes grands yeux expressif :



Et là, je fais superbement bien ma toilette, tout seul comme un grand bonhomme, a la place du chef sur le lit de super nounou² !!!
Ma nounou m'installe comme ca par fois, comme ca, quand je suis bien eveiller, pas besoin de faire d'effort pour regarder autour, hop, un p'tit coussin glisser delicatement et on en parle plus !!



Me voilà Dans la salle d'attente du veterinaire, vuos savez, le monsieur mechant qui fais tout le temps mal ...
Mais ca va parce qu'après, j'ai toujours droit à un gros bisous en sortant, du coup, c'est vite oublier ^^
(vous avez vu, je me suis lever tout seul, et même que dans la voiture, j'ai reussi à changer de sens tout seul, parce que vous comprennez, je voyais pas très bien par la fenetre !!!)

----------


## Lusiole

Oh la la, que de bonnes nouvelles ! Je sors le brocoli pour la peine. 
Ycar est vraiment magnifique, je croise les doigts pour que son opération se passe bien !
Merci de si bien vous en occuper !

----------


## winny

A c'est une bonne nouvelle!! Ça fait plaisir! Quelle bouille extra qu'il a  !

----------


## crunchy94

Il a une bouille qui ne colle pas avec son statut à savoir "matou de base",
Calymone et Worldofcat confirme qu'il pue à s'en décoller les narines!!!! 

Il a vraiment un regard à tomber...n'est-ce pas les filles?????

----------


## Gimli

Très heureuse de ces bonnes nouvelles ! Ycar a vraiment l'air serein; je croise les doigts pour la suite !

----------


## Calymone

Alors ce matin Ycar pète la forme !!

Je me suis levee 1 fois cette nuit pour voir s'il allais bien, R A S, clement c'est lui aussi leve une fois vers 6h je crois pareil, rien à redire ...

Et ce matin, comme tout les autres, Ycar m'entend me lever et marcher dans le couloir alors il miaule pour m'appeler !!

Et quand j'arrive pas la salle de bain (il y dort la nuit, comme ca il est entièrement au calme et dans le noir, car MONSIEUR ne supporte pas la lumière dans ses petit yeux, il met ses pattes devant ses yeux quand il est eblouï alors je le preserve d'une lumière du jour trop importante !) malgrès le fait que je l'est bloque d'un côter contre la baignoire, et de l'autre aussi, il as reussi à se retourner sur son matela, il m'a foutu toute les couvertures que je lui avais mis en l'air et c'est retrouver par terre !!!  

Alors la nuit prochaine, j'ai tout interêt à le bloquer, même en bas du matelas car il ne faut pas qu'il bouge trop as dit le veterinaire !!

Aujourd'hui, AUCUN grognements, ni quand je l'est porte pour le remettre sur le matelas, ni quand j'ai deplacer son matelas dans le salon, comme clement dormais encore !! Alors du coup, il m'a chanter des serenades, m'a regarder longement avec ses grans yeux pleins d'amour  
Ca veut quand même dire que l'injection lui fais un bon effet, car visiblement il n'a plus mal !!!

----------


## Calymone

Kalie : excuse moi j'ai complètement zappe ta proposition mais je la trouve geniale !!
J'aimerais pouvoir en discuter directement avec toi par telephone ou alors, je serais sur dieppe ce week end   ::

----------


## Calymone

Nouveautee de la journee Ycar fais pipi tout seul !!!

Tant de changement en si peu de temps, c'est genial !!

----------


## Coline54

Bonjour, je suis votre post depuis le début sans intervenir n'ayant hélàs rien a vous apporter, je veux juste vous dire bravo pour ce que vous faites pour Ycar et bravo et grosses caresses a Ycar le battant (en espérant très très fort que son état est moins grave que ce que l'on pense)

----------


## eva53

C'est plutôt encourageant, les nouvelles que tu nous donnes ! Tu t'en occupes super bien Calymone   et il a eu beaucoup de chance (au milieu de tout son malheur). Je m'inscris pour 

les dons moi aussi.

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup (  ) pour Ycar ..
Eva, plein de gros bisous, merci pour ta proposition de don  
Malheuresement, la bonne nouvelle se transforme en ... BOF !!

Ycar fais pipi tout seul, oui mais depuis 10h30 ce matin il fais pipi sans arrêt ... 
Alors, 2 propositions s'offrent à nous ...

*SOIT*, le microsolone lui fait faire beaucoup pipi et donc ce n'est pas bien grave

*OU* c'est le sphynkter (houlà desolee, je l'ecrit comme je l'entend hin ^^) qui reste ouvert, dans ce dernier cas, c'est de l'incontinance pure et dure, definitive ou passagère, j'en serais plus demain, je retourne (encooooore ...) chez le veto !!

Ycar as retrouver son clame, je me voyais dejà "l'enfermer" dans une boite de transport pour lui eviter tout mouvements brusque ... Mais ca y est, il as retrouver la paix exterieure !!

Par contre, a partir de cette nuit, il passera la nuit en boite de transport, pour eviter que la même chose que cette nuit se reproduise !

----------


## Coline54

Le microsolone est comme la cortisone il donne envie de faire pipi tout le temps....

----------


## Calymone

Oui, je sais bien pour le microsolone, mais ce qui est bisard (je parle selon ma logique, après le corps n'est toujours pas fais logiquement   ) c'est qu'avant, le sphynkter etais bloquer mais c'est parce que le microsolone fais produire plus d'urine, que ca va sortir d'un seul coup, tu vois ce que je veux dire  

Ou alors ce serais une sacree coincidence, que le même jour ou le microsolone fait effet, le shynkter se debloque  ...

----------


## Coline54

Je ne suis pas une pro mais vu les progrès que Ycar a fait depuis que tu l'as récupéré, plus rien ne m'étonne, plus les jours passent plus il progresse, je me trompe peut être mais maintenant qu'il se sent en sécurité il se détend, se repose et petit a petit les choses qui étaient touchées se réparent (bien sur pas sa colonne)

----------


## chamonik

Je pense que l'inflammation créait un oedème qui bloquait la sortie de vessie, la cortisone réduit l'inflammation et donc l'oedème c'est pourquoi le sphincter se débloque ainsi !

Je suis contente d'apprendre que la clinique retenue pour la suite des investigations et l'opération soit celle de Neuilly car je déconseille absolument la structure de Maisons-Alfort dans des cas de grande urgence, tout y est beaucoup trop lourd et une de mes amies y a perdu sa chatte hospitalisée une semaine par manque de communication et manque de réactivité pour lancer les examens et soins nécessaires, je suis persuadée que sa chatte aurait pu être sauvée si elle avait été prise en charge dans une autre clinique d'urgences !

Il ne faut pas oublier que Maisons-Alfort est une école et non pas une clinique normale, on y attend énormément, les élèves examinent les animaux mais il faut attendre qu'un professeur passe pour valider le diagnostic et le traitement proposé, il faut ensuite que le propriétaire de l'animal donne son autorisation à chaque nouvelle étape de soins ou de demande d'examens car il n'est pas tenu compte d'une autorisation complète qui serait donnée dès le début, alors vous imaginez ce que ça peut donner quand le diagnostic précis ne peut être donné qu'après beaucoup d'investigations !
Et n'allez surtout pas croire que c'est beaucoup moins cher qu'ailleurs car ce n'est pas le cas, de plus les hospitalisations inutilement prolongées par les retards de diagnostics et de soins alourdissent considérablement la facture !

----------


## kitty-s

Chamonik, je suis désolée, mais pour avoir fréquenté tous les grands services de la région parisienne (et même d'ailleurs), j'ai adopté définitivement Maisons-Alfort et son tout nouveau service.
En effet, les animaux sont vus par des élèves, par des internes, mais au-dessus de cela, il y a les grand manitoux qui les chaperonnent.
De même, leur service d'urgence est top.
Pour ce qui est de la facture, j'ai justement trouvé que seuls les examens essentiels avaient été faits et j'ai été très étonnée du montant si peu élévé des séjours de mes animaux (disons qu'en comparaison à cette grande clinique du 94, les factures sont un vrai bonheur, au moins divisé par 3, pour des soins similaires...).
Non, vraiment, je recommande Maisons-Alfort. Je parle bien du nouveau service d'urgences, d'hospitalisations et de consultations qui a ouvert en octobre dernier...

----------


## Calymone

Je passe un coup de vent, je me suis relevee pour voir comment Ycar allais et j'en profite pour passer   ::  
Merci beaucoup de vos differents avis, le problème, c'est que mon veterinaire m'a dit que les vacances chez eux (maison alfort) sont les mêmes que les scolaires, et que l'annee se fini bientot ...  

Je vais demain à 13h30 chez le veterinaire, je vous tiendrais informee ensuite ... 

Merci beaucoup, encore une fois

----------


## muriel95

j'ai vu dans une revue féline une dame qui a récupéré un chat accidenté de la route pour lequel un véto n'avait aucun espoir pour sa paralysie du train arrière. Cette dame a vu qu'il avait tout de même une sensibilité dans les pattes arrières et a consulté un véto spécialiste de la colonne vertébrale qui lui a dit qu'une opération délicate pourrait lui faire retrouver sa mobilité.

Elle lance un appel aux dons pour ce loulou. Rien n'est perdu. Je regarderai à nouveau l'article pour voir où se trouve cette dame.

Votre loulou est magnifique et il a des yeus remplis d'amour

----------


## muriel95

aie , yeux et pas yeus

----------


## leecowboy

Bonjour,

quand va t-il a la clinique véto a Neuilly?

----------


## Calymone

Pour l'instant, j'attend l'appel du docteur Benaïm ...
Je vous tiendrais de toute façon au courrant, mais j'espère pouvoir l'y amener au plus vite !!!

Toujours pas d'amelioration niveau vessie, ca a couler toute la nuit, il etais tremper de pipi, je cros que si ca s'ameliore pas, je vais deovir mettre un reveil la nuit pour changer les allaise ...

On vois le veto dans 1h environ !

----------


## chamonik

> Chamonik, je suis désolée, mais pour avoir fréquenté tous les grands services de la région parisienne (et même d'ailleurs), j'ai adopté définitivement Maisons-Alfort et son tout nouveau service.
> En effet, les animaux sont vus par des élèves, par des internes, mais au-dessus de cela, il y a les grand manitoux qui les chaperonnent.
> De même, leur service d'urgence est top.
> Pour ce qui est de la facture, j'ai justement trouvé que seuls les examens essentiels avaient été faits et j'ai été très étonnée du montant si peu élévé des séjours de mes animaux (disons qu'en comparaison à cette grande clinique du 94, les factures sont un vrai bonheur, au moins divisé par 3, pour des soins similaires...).
> Non, vraiment, je recommande Maisons-Alfort. Je parle bien du nouveau service d'urgences, d'hospitalisations et de consultations qui a ouvert en octobre dernier...


Il y a donc un tout nouveau service d'urgence ?
C'est curieux parce que la mort de la chatte de mon amie est toute récente et celle-ci n'a pas eu l'air de parler d'un nouveau service aussi moderne et réactif, un exemple entre autres anomalies et incohérences qui se sont accumulées et il y en beaucoup :

La minette a été hospitalisée le *lundi*, elle était gravement anémiée et mon amie a proposé d'amener son mâle qu'elle savait compatible pour une transfusion (elle est éleveuse et connait même les groupes sanguins de ses chats !), on lui a répondu qu'on avait suffisamment de matous sur place pour faire une transfusion si nécessaire et le *vendredi*, après bien des examens sans diagnostic précis, l'anémie était devenue tellement grave qu'on a enfin pensé à faire cette transfusion en réalisant brutalement qu'aucun chat sur place n'était compatible, mon amie a donc dû quitter précipitamment son travail pour rentrer chez elle (95) chercher son chat de toute urgence et l'emmener à Maisons-Alfort (94) et il a encore fallu attendre 2 heures pour tester le chat alors qu'une première transfusion ne présente aucun risque de rejet (c'est ma véto qui me l'a dit), le lendemain il a fallu refaire une transfusion et la minette est morte !
Je suis persuadée que si on avait fait cette transfusion le lundi, ça aurait au moins redonné des forces à la minette et donné le temps de pousser les investigations nécessaires, c'est bien pourquoi je pense que dans une clinique spécialisée on aurait fait immédiatement ce que demandait la propriétaire et si la minette était morte en fin de compte on n'aurait au moins pas pu penser que tout n'avait pas été fait en temps et en heure !

Pour en revenir au Ycar, je pense que l'intervention d'arthrodèse est urgente à faire sinon tout mouvement peut compromettre ses chances de récupération et je ne peux que conseiller la clinique de Neuilly pour cette opération délicate mais nécessaire !

J'ai oublié de dire que je suis prête à participer à l'appel aux dons qui devra être lancé !

----------


## Calymone

La suite en mp les filles SVP, c'est important que le post reste à peu près clair, surtout qu'on en est dejà a 4 pages ...
Mais j'ai bien retenu le point de vue de chacunne, seulement l'option de maison alfort ne se pose pas, vu que les vacances arrivent bientot ...
Il va falloir changer le titre aussi, mais je sais pas trop quoi marquer    Le boulet !

Merci beaucoup Chamonik je sais bien pour l'appel au don, mais n'ayant encore ni devis ni facture, c'est difficile de demander aux gens de faire des dons ..

----------


## Calymone

De retour de chez le veto ... Il lui as totallement vider la vessie et vider la boite à caca en même temps ...

En effet, le sphincter doit être trop ouvert, et en plus avec le microsolone, forcement il urine plus !!

Il recupère finalement la sensibilite dans la queue, car il commence à la bouger !

Obligee d'aller acheter des alèses car sinon je dois faire 3 machines par jour rien que pour Ycar !! Aujoud'hui je suis bloquee du dos alors niveau forme c'est pas ca !! Heuresement que je suis pas toute seule ^^ Pas de nouvelle injection de prevue, vu qu'il ne souffre plus (pour l'instant)

----------


## chamonik

Il bouge la queue, c'est très bon signe ça !
Le véto n'a pas parlé de l'intervention nécessaire ?

----------


## crunchy94

Waouh! C'est qu'il retrouve à peu près toutes ses fonctions notre Bidouilloux!

----------


## Coline54

Super les nouvelles de Ycar, ils nous surprennent toujours les loulous

----------


## Calymone

On en avais djeà parler avec mon veterinaire, a propos de l'intervention, seulement le chirurgien devais m'appeler aujourd'hui, mais aucune nouvelle, donc ca repousse tout d'AU MOIN 3 jours ...
Je pense me renseigner pour d'autres cliniques eventuelles, peut être plus proche et plus disponible ..
Un veterinaire dans l'eure as dit que lui pratiquais ce genre d'intervention, je vais maintenant en parler à mon veto demain, savoir quelle reputation ila s et ce qu'il en pense ...
Car Ycar lui ne peut pas forcement attendre 1 semaine de plus malheuresement ...
J'attend d'avoir Steph au telephone pour en parler avec elle ...

----------


## crunchy94

Et sa vessie alors? C'est de l'incontinence ou ça peut s'arranger aussi?

----------


## tititita

Calymone,
je suis desolee pour ton Dos j espere que tu auras un meilleur
jour demain avec celui ci!
Ycar est un Minou incroyable et j espere que tu trouveras un Veterinaire qui va savoir
faire ce qu il faut pour lui.
Je surveille mes messages pour voir la suite pour cette adorable minou.

----------


## Calymone

Oui, non mon dos c'est otujours pas la joie mais bon, ca ira mieu demain ^^ Merci   ::  

Sa vessie, ma foi depuis que le veto lui as entièrement vider la vessie, plus aucune fuite, alors c'est à rien y comprendre  

Je vous met des photos de Ycar :

Hier soir, il me fesais un câlin dans le lit :



MAIS arrêteuhhh avec tes photos, viens plutot me faire un câlin !!



Et aujourd'hui, ca caille à la maison alors n'a sa petite couverture !

----------


## Calymone

Un modo pourrais changer le titre s'il vous plais ?

"Ycar, magnifique chat accidenté, paralysé en attente d'une operation (27)"

Je pense que c'est bien

----------


## Gimli

Il a quand même besoin d'une opération *en urgence*, cela a été dit plusieurs fois ! Chaque jour qui passe peut avoir des conséquences irréversibles sur sa colonne tant qu'il n'est pas stabilisé, même si cela ne se voit pas de l'extérieur... Dommage qu'un chirurgien ne sait pas le prendre en urgence...

----------


## Calymone

De toute façon, tant qu'il ne bouge pas plus que ca, ca ne bougera pas !
Il est très très calme, on as au moin cette chance là !!

Stephanie s'occupe aujourd'hui de voir avec son veto, parce que c'est sûr, la semaine prochaine il nous FAUT un chirurgien.

On fais comme on peut, faut pas croire qu'on reste les bras croises depuis qu'il est arriver, seulement il nous faut un chirurgien asser experimenter (la colone, c'est très delicat, et pas beaucoup veulent reelement operer) et qui puisse nous faire des facilite de paiement, car ni moi ni steph ne pouvont payer rubis sur ongle surtout que mine de rien, on y met aussi de notre poche, ce n'est pas un reproche ni une plainte mais c'est surtout pour illustrer ...
Il faut une certaine organisation, savoir qui et comment faire la route pour l'amener ...

----------


## tsarine

Moi aussi je suis là Calymone si besoin... jusqu'à présent, j'ai lu sans intervenir... j'habite Evreux, Navarre plus exactement... et j'ai moi aussi recueilli il y a 6 ans maintenant un chat accidenté, qui rampait... depuis, il marche très bien, sa colonne n'était pas touchée, mais il fait des crottes "plates" son arrière-train a été sérieusement atrophié, il est donc sujet à des occlusions intestinales si rien n'est fait. Donc, avec lui, c'est brossage quotidien (moins il avalera de poils, mieux ce sera...), comprimés félipurgatil 2 à 3 fois par semaine, et huile de parafine 5j/7, et bien sur massages quotidiens des intestins....

Mais il est beau, vivant, et très loin d'avoir envie de partir... il en est devenu chat-chien!!!

Je souhaite le meilleur pour ton protégé... Je ne roule pas sur l'or, comme la plupart d'entre nous, mais si tu as besoin d'un coup de main, ou d'argent, n'hésite pas à me solliciter, je t'aiderais comme je le pourrai... 

Amicalement

----------


## worldofcat

alors je n'ais pas reussi a joindre mon veto aujourd'hui, je lui telephone lundi en  debut d'apres midi car le matin il font les operations chirurgicale.

De toute facon il faut une operation rapide de la colonne pour Ycar, pauvre pepere on ne va pas prendre le risqueque son etat se degrade alors qu'il fait de si gros progres !

Moi je fais un don de 100 euros pour l'operation du loulou mais je ne peux les donner que le 6 juillet, je sais que pas mal de personnes sont prete a participer aux frais operatoires d'Ycar et je les en remercie du fond du coeur, on met rapidement en place le compte où pourra etre versé les dons pour Ycar et on attend juste maintenant la visiste chez mon veto pour le devis.

Tsarine apparement tu habite pas loin de chez moi car j'habite a 1 km du college de navarre, si tu as envie un jour de passer tu es la bienvenue !

Calymone est absente jusqu'a dimanche je crois donc je lui telephone et vous mettrais des nouvelles du loulou demain.

Bonne soirée a toutes et encore merci !

----------


## Gimli

Moi je peux mettre 20 euros pour l'instant et encore un p'tit quelque chose fin août car j'aurai alors reçu des sous pour mon annif; comme j'ai un compte en Belgique, il me faudra les codes BIC et IBAN du compte où verser.

----------


## Calymone

Me revoilà  

Alors quelques nouvelles d'Ycar ... Il as passe un asser bon week end, il as vu du monde et c'est fait papouiller, tout le monde en est tomber amoureux, forcement, comment faire autrement !  

Demain, c'est le grand jour, nous allons à Neuilly, rejoindre crunchy pour aller rencontrer le docteur Benaïm, voir si une operation est possible, et il se fera donc operer dans l'affoulee !!  

Ce week end, je lui est acheter un transat, comme pour les bebes, pour qu'il soit mieu, comme il est très curieux, au moin il peut "gogner" ce qu'il se passe autour sans avoir à faire d'efforts.

Comme je commence à avoir quelques frais, et que je suis obligee de prendre le train demain (d'ailleur, ce n'est pas trop tard, si quelqu'un à l'occasion de pouvoir me conduire demain à Neuilly avec Ycar pour son operation, je l'en remercierais infiniment) *si des personnes voulaient aider pour le billet de train (a hauteur de 20 euros l'aller retour environ) se serais extra*, car là, entre les allèses, le transat, les lingettes etc ... Beaucoup de petites depenses mais je ne serais pas contre une aide financière  

Merci beaucoup tsarine, pour ta proposition ! As tu le permis ? Ne pourrais tu pas m'amener, au moin, à Neuilly avec Ycar demain ?


Voilà les photos du jour (je le trouve incroyablement photogenique   )

----------


## tsarine

Ben,    ::  , non, je ne peux pas aller à Neuilly demain, je travaille, je sais bien qu'étant donné la situation tu n'as pas pu prendre les devants, mais moi, j'ai besoin d'une semaine pour me libérer de mes clients dans la journée. Et demain, je n'aurai pas terminé ma journée avant 20h... par contre je m'empresse de t'envoyer de quoi t'aider, c'est fin de mois, ce sera peu, je ferai mieux à la paye!

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup tsarine !! Y'a pas de problèmes pour la route, je comprend bien ne t'inquiète pas   ::    C'etais au cas ou, ca coute rien de demander ^^

Merci infiniment pour toutes et tous qui faites des dons, aux gens ici (tsarine   ) et à ceux en MP !!

J'attend de pouvoir avoir Kalie au telephone, pour les dons avec reçus fiscaux (deductibles d'impôts) et aussi pour pouvoir lancer l'appel aux dons !!

Suis joingnable, de toute façon, pour ceux qui voudraient des nouvelle au : 06.28.03.09.24 ou toute autre question, on sais jamais ...
Par contre, je rappel pas les portable car je passe ma vie au telephone, et je vais m'ne tirer avec une sacree grosse facture dejà !

----------


## kalie

Pas de soucis pour moi pour les reçus fiscaux, les chèques seront donc à envoyer à l'ordre de mon asso :

Assistance aux Félins Dieppois et à envoyer à : 

Assistance aux Félins Dieppois
Chez Melle Guerrier Karine
690 rue du Vallon
76510 Saint Jacques d'Aliermont

Merci de préciser au dos de votre chèque ou sur un petit mot votre pseudo et "Pour Ycar".

Je retransmettrais ici sur le post le récapitulatif des dons, que je reverserais au véto directement   :Embarrassment: k: 

Si toutefois il y avait un excédent il serait bien entendu utilisé pour acheter le nécessaire pour Ycar, alimentation, alèses et tout ce dont il aura besoin, je pense que ce sera d'accord pour tout le monde    ::  

Il faudra aussi que la facture soit mise ici en ligne.

Voiloù !

----------

Vivement que je rencontre ce jolie Ycar demain....
J'espère qu'il n'y aura que de bonnes nouvelles !
N'oublie pas tous les papiers surtout les radios et soins déjà effectués 

A demain   :bisous2:

----------


## tititita

Bon courage pour demain Calymore et fais nous savoir 
pour le cout de l operation comme cela nous pouvons 
participer et meme les petits dons c est un grand secour
pour le petit Ycar.
Bonne journee a toi et au Minou.

----------


## crunchy94

Bah pour moi c'est le top du top demain!
Je rencontre le bel Ycar, la douce Calymone, et j'en profite
pour faire connaissance avec ma gentille et courageuse Margoteee
qui s'est tant battue pour ses petits du Ch'nord... 

Une journée lourde en émotions... 

Pour ceux qui veulent aider Calymone par des petits dons pour ses
déplacements et qui ne veulent pas de reçu fiscal, envoyez directement à son adresse! 

Dans la PA ce sont toujours ceux qui en font le plus qui sont les moins riches...
c'est un peu normal quand on donne son coeur. 

*Enorme merci à Kalie pour sa gestion de l'appel aux dons...*

----------


## Calymone

Super !! Merci à tous pour Ycar, ce matin il est coooooooooooool, super detendu !! 
On vois qu'il ne sais pas ou il va ...  
Nous prenont le train a 9h53 pour arriver à 10h40 ... On rejoint Crunchy (  ) on prend le metro et zou direction la clinique !
Je suis stressee, moi par contre ... Je stresse AU MOIN pour 2 !!

Bon aller on croise les doigts !!

Un grand merci à Kalie aussi, je lance l'appel aux dons dès ce soir, quand je rentre (là j'ai pas le temps, ca se comprends non  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

Bonne journee à tous !

----------


## tititita

Crunchy35 tu vas voir le beau Ycar et Calymore et aire aussi une autre belle rencontre
bonne journee a toi,j espere que vous aurez une bonne nouvelle.
Il en a de la chance dans son malheur d avoir trouve des personnes 
comme vous un grand merci a vous pour lui

----------


## worldofcat

je ne peux pas etre avec vous physiquement, si j'avais pas eu ma fille de 2 ans je vous aurait accompagné mais je me vois pas en clinique toute la journée avec ma louloute qui est une vraie tornade ! Où alors je deviens chauve a force de m'arracher les cheveux ! lol !

 Je suis de tout coeur avec vous et toutes mes pensées vers le beau Ycar, courage Calymone je sais que ca stress d'attendre que se soit fini et que tout se passe bien !

 Merci a Calymone, Crunchy94 et Margoteee !

----------


## Calymone

Alors, des nouvelles toutes fraiche d'ycar !!
Comme prevu, nous avons rencontrer le docteur Benaïm, il as d'abord regarder les radios, pour me dire que rien n'etais possible, qu'il ne remarcherais pas ...

Il as ensuite proceder à l'examen "physique" ce qui l'a totallement bluffe !! Margoteee vous racontera parce que vous aller me prendre pour une menteuse    Il ne croyais pas que la colone soit en aussi mauvais etat, et que malgrès tout il est de la sensibilite aussi profonde et coherante !!!  

Il nous as correctement expliquer tout, en detail, et nous as demander si oui ou non on souhaitais tenter l'opration, il nous as bien prevenu qu'il n'y avais qu'une faible chance qu'il puisse tout recuperer (surtout la marche) mais le plus important etais de lui enlever cette douleur qui l'empêchais de vivre correctement !

Nous avons donc quitter la clinique aux environ de 12h30 il me semble    en laissant Notre super star Ycar entre de bonnes mains.

Il c'est fait operer aux environ de 18h et a durer 2 longue heure, le chirurgien, le docteur Benaïm m'a appeler juste après ...
BON, pour lui, impossible qu'il puisse remarcher, la moelle epinière est vraiment très touchee, elle ne tiens qu'à un fil, par contre, il n'avais jamais vu un tel cas, m'a t-il dit ... Medicalement parlant, il ne COMPREND PAS d'ou viens cette sensibilitee, honnêtement, c'est dur à croire, mais autant le chirurgien que Marjorie ne comprennent pas d'ou ca viens, et comment c'est possible ...   
 Ils n'ont jamais vu ca, mais je pense que Marjo viendra nous raconter, c'est elle qui as assister à l'operation !! 

Bon, parlont argent maintenant  

Le docteur Benaïm; pendant l'oscultation, nous as annoncer *900 euros* au lieu de *1400-1500 euros* il as appeler ca le "tarif marjorie"    c'pas la classe ca !!

Et là, j'ai eu Marjo au telephone, finalement, c'est maintenant entre *400* et *500* euro, car aperement il n'as pas apareiller autant qu'il le pensais !! 


Je sais pas si vous vous rendez compte, mais on as surement eu à faire *AU* chirurgien le plus experimente dans ce domaine, qui nous as reçu comme des rois, et qui as operer Ycar, pour passer d'une facture de 1400 euros à 500 euros quoi ...

Donc, c'est l'heure des remerciements !!

-D'abord à Stephanie ( worldofcat) avec qui je passe un temps fou au telephone, a propos de Ycar ou pas d'ailleur, et sans elle, Ycar ne serais plus de ce monde, il faut quand même l'avouer !! J'ai fort sympatiser avec, et j'espère que ca continuera ans le temps, car c'est quelqu'un d'extra !  

-Ensuite à Anne (Crunchy94) qui suit Ycar depuis le debut, qui diffuse pour trouver des dons, et qui m'a royallement acceuilli à Paris, m'as fait faire le tour de tout Neuilly pendant 30 minutes  pour trouver le veto (  ) et qui etais là, autant pour les deplacements sur place, que pour papouiller Ycar ou me rassurer (je suis une grande stressee ^^) elle as vraiment ete geniale, et je l'en remercie, pour tout ! Je suis très très heurese d'avoir pu faire ta connaissance, des gens comme toi, j'espère qu'il y en aura encore et encore  

-Forcement, à Marjorie (Margoteee), sans qui tout ca n'aurais pas ete possible !! Et oui, si on as pu avoir un tel chirurgien pour Ycar, c'est bien grâce à elle !! Cette fille as quand même terminer le boulot à plus de 20h ce soir alors qu'elle etais sensee finir à 17h juste pour soutenir Ycar et rester avec lui !! On etais partie sur de mauvaises bases, et je suis très contente de l'avoir rencontree car elle fais beaucoup pour les animaux, et j'en ai eu la preuve aujourd'hui !! Elle est comme ca  

- Et un enorme MERCI de notre part à tous et toutes au Docteur Benaïm parce qu'li fais un boulot formidable, il n'est pas là que pour l'argent, y'en as pas beauocup mais ca existe !! Y'a qu'à voir la facture, qui est final n'est pas si concequante que ca !!!  





PS : Marjorie en as profiter pour faire pucer ET castre le beau jeune-homme pendant l'anestesie !!  

*On va avoir besoin de dons*, maintenant les choses serieuses !! Je recupère Ycar vendredi vers 14h, en attendant, se serais genial qu'on ai reuni pas mal, pour que tout soit vite regler, je pense que c'est la moindre des choses !! Du coup, on avais un devis mais il etais de 900 euros, comme la somme as baisser entre temps ... Mais je vais voir si Marjo ne peut pas s'arranger pour poster une facture demain ici, comme ca je lancerais l'appel aux dons, de toute façon, comme l'adresse postale de Kalie, ou envoyer les dons est sur le post, un peu plus haut, vous pouvez dès maintenant les envoyer, en indiquant, votre pseudo ET "pour Ycar"* On aura aussi surement besoin de dons par la suite s'il faut l'appareiller* !!!

*Ycar est un matou miraculer, perso, je ne perd pas espoirt, je pense qu'il nous as dejà foutu de sacres coup dans le derrière, tout les jours il nous as impressionne, bluffe et même emmu, je reste persuadee qu'une bonne etoile est au dessus de sa tête, et il fera des effort, pour pouvoir se deplacer comme les autre j'en suis persuadee !!*


Une petite video dans le train, voyez comme il à l'air stresse ...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfh6usi03Ts

----------


## Erable_Rouge

est ce que vous pouvez nous préciser en quoi a consisté l'opération au niveau de sa colonne, des "broches" pour tenter de ressouder ?

----------


## Calymone

Pour l'instant, je n'en sais pas plus, il devais faire une artodèse (plaque pour fixer la colone) mais aperement il as fais autre chose, je vais rappeler Marjorie pour en savoir plus, au pire elle viendra detailler tout ca dès qu'elle pourra   ::  
Je sais que dejà, il y avais de petits fragments d'os dans la chair et tout ca, c'est ca qui le fesais souffrir, donc il as tout enlever   ::

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis heureuse que tout se soit bien passé pour Ycar ! Il a vraiment l'air d'un super chat. C'est fou ce que t'a dit le docteur, c'est Superman ce matou  .
J'enverrai un truc début juillet, caresse à Ycar et bravo à toutes pour votre jolie chaîne d'amitié

----------


## Calymone

Oups, ca me fais penser, je n'est pas remercier Kalie !!



Parce que quand même, si on peut avoir accès aux dons pour Ycar, c'est bien grâce à toi !! Je sais que tu est debordee, et que tu n'a pas enormement de gens pour t'aider, mais ce que tu fais est extra, et tu as eu la gentillesse de proposer de couvrir Ycar pour l'appel aux dons, je ne te remercierais asser

----------

Journée forte en émotion....

Ravie d'avoir fait votre rencontre les filles   :bisous2: 

Ycar est un chat exceptionnel, il dégage un truc poouwaaaaaaaaaaa impossible à décrire ! Il m'a fait tourner la tête !!! Petit loulou  :amour:  :amour: 

La chirurgie s'est bien passée, quand je suis partie, il était en phase de réveil ! Nous l'avons donc castré et pucé, une bonne chose de faite tant qu'il faisait dodo !

On lui a enlevé la douleur qu'il avait, c'était le principal et surtout le primordial à faire ! 

Je suis encore sur le cul de ce cas extraordinaire et inexplicable ! Il a de la sensibilité, il nous a bluffé !! Il s'est étiré au moment de l'injection de l'anesthésie, les 4 fers en l'air genre mmmmmm trop bien je vais faire un gros dodo ! J'en reviens toujours pas ! Mais quand on a ouvert.... s'est vraiment sectionné ! ça ne tient qu'à un fils.... donc on a enlevé la douleur, on a exploré et on a remis deux trois choses au mieux ! Mais en ouvrant il est clair qu'il ne pourra remarcher mais l'examen neuro est bluffant !! je comprends toujours pas ! peut être que c'est un ange tombé du ciel... peut être qu'il passera à la TV parce que c'est une star et qu'il va récupérer... bon je me fais pas d'illusion, je pense pas qu'il remarchera mais pourquoi pas retrouver certaines choses, je sais pas, on est dans le floue et c'est super gênant.... on va voir l'évolution !!

Je posterais la facture demain   ::   Elle sera de 500 euros. Mais n'oublions pas tous les soins qu'allison a du faire auparavant et qui coûtent de l'argent tout comme le futur où nous pourrons envisager un appareillage ! Et surtout Ycar aura besoin de ré éducation, les séances coûtent aussi ! Merci pour vos dons et votre mobilisation ! Il en vaut vraiment la peine ce petit chou ! 

Je suis impatiente de le voir demain matin !!

----------


## crunchy94

Ycar est capable de faire halluciner les plus grands chirurgiens!!!! 
C'est VRAIMENT un miraculé qui nous réserve des surprises, car comme
le dit Marjorie, à part une connection Wi-Fi entre les deux extrêmités
sectionnées, il n'y aucune explication humainement possible pour qu'il
ait autant de Réflexes. 

Bientôt sanctifié à Rome (ou plutôt à Assise ville de St François protecteur
des animaux notre boutchou!).

----------


## Calymone

Marjo : Chanceuse va !!!
Toi tu va le voir demain matin, t'as de la chaaaaance !! Ici il me manque, je suis censee me reposer, mais en fait je pense plus à lui, qui est tout seul dans une cage  

Son matelas à langer n'a pas bouger il n'attends que lui !!

De toute façon, depuis le debut, c'est les montagnes russes, on va de surprises en surprises, plus ou moin bonnes, mais il est vrai qu'il est etonant et hyper attachant, vous même vous le dites les filles, il est adorable, comment ne pas en tomber amoureux ...

Je suis hyper hyper touchee, que tant de gens se mobilisent, c'est asser impressionnant, je ne connaissais pas encore ca, bin je vais vous dire, grace à vous, j'me dit que l'humain est pas si pourri, mêe si des gens comme vous êtes rares ... Malheuresement !!

Bon aller, tu lui fais plein de gros bisous de ma part hin    Je compte sur toi ^^

----------

Ai confiance en moi pour ça    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    je n'y manquerai pas !

Il est pas tout seul dans une cage toute froide    ::  
Il est dans une cage avec un doudou, une couverture chauffante et une véto qui veille sur lui toute la nuit    :Embarrassment: k: 

Dors bien tu en as besoin

----------


## Calymone

He, si vous voyez l'etat de mes pieds les filles !!
Je peux plus marcher DU TOUT, je suis en train de me bousiller les chevilles car je dois marcher seulement sur l'exterieur des pieds, j'ai carrement d'enormes cloques SOUS les pieds !!!  

Oui j'imagine qu'il va être chouchoute, mais j'ai quand même hâte de le retrouver, c'est loin vendredi ^^

----------

On va lancer un SOS pour tes pieds Calymone    ::   ::   ::   ::   :lol2: 

 :jesors:

----------


## Calymone

Ouais, va falloir aussi payer mon operation ...  

Bon aller, je file au dodo , bonne nuit

----------


## tititita

Bravo les filles tres hereuse pour Ycar c est un chat extra
il est dans des bonnes mains avec vous.
Calymore je vais t envoyer par courrier demain Mardi un don
pour l operation.

----------


## crunchy94

Mais non Calymone! Ce ne sont pas des cloques!! Ce sont les semelles transparentes
qui sont restées collées à tes pieds!!! MDR

Bon suis en train de voir les lésions de la moëlle épinière sur le web, et même avec une
fracture totale il arrive qu'il reste assez d'axones (pas très visibles) pour que tout ce qui
est en dessous de la fracture puisse fonctionner...
En plus, grâce à la réeducation même un sujet gravement blessé peut récupérer des
mouvements.

En clair, c'est physio avec Marie pour notre Ycar national!!!!!

Bise....dodo.

----------


## winny

Contente pour ce joli Ycar!
Un grand bravo à vous les filles!

----------


## Isei

Grande et petite bannière pour Ycar  :amour: 






```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/ils-risquent-la-mort-f93/ycar-magnifique-chat-accidente-paralyse-en-attente-d-une-operation-27-t287006.htm][img]http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4531/ycar.png[/img][/url]
```






[code:1vk320td][/code]

----------


## kalie

Je suis super contente que l'opé se soit bien passée, mais triste quand même qu'il ne puisse pas remarcher un jour    ::  

Merci pour tout ce que tu as fais pour lui Calymone, fais lui plein de papouilles à son retour au petit doudou   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

Allez on n'oublie pas les dons !!!

Avec le reçu fiscal pour 100 euros de donné c'est 66% à déduire de vos impots, le don ne vous aura coûté que 44 euros, ne l'oubliez pas    ::

----------


## Gimli

> Mais non Calymone! Ce ne sont pas des cloques!! Ce sont les semelles transparentes
> qui sont restées collées à tes pieds!!! MDR
> 
> Bon suis en train de voir les lésions de la moëlle épinière sur le web, et même avec une
> fracture totale il arrive qu'il reste assez d'axones (pas très visibles) pour que tout ce qui
> est en dessous de la fracture puisse fonctionner...
> En plus, grâce à la réeducation même un sujet gravement blessé peut récupérer des
> mouvements.
> 
> ...


Même s'il ne reste qu'une infime liaison de moëlle épinière, il est possible que ça se répare en partie; il y a des cas de régénération des nerfs; tout a été fait pour au moins le stabiliser, et maintenant Ycar ne peut qu'aller mieux. Il a des ressources magiques, ce chat !
Il est tellement charismatique, on a tous envie de l'embrasser et le caresser ! 

Pour ce qui est de mon don, pouvez-vous me transmettre un n° de compte avec les codes IBAN et BIC ? J'ai un compte en Belgique, pas de carted de crédit et pas de chèque, donc uniquement virement possible. Merci.

----------


## chamonik

Je pense tout-à-fait de même, la moëlle épinière peut se régénérer si elle n'est pas totalement sectionnée mais c'est très long tout comme pour les nerfs !
Personnellement je pense qu'il n'y a pas de raison que sa mobilité ne revienne pas du tout étant donné cette sensibilité incroyable qu'il a conservée !
Cette opération était vraiment indispensable et je suis très heureuse qu'on ait pu la faire dans de si bonnes conditions, il y a eu un tel enchaînement de coïncidences positives pour Ycar que je prends ça comme un bon signe du destin !

En attendant l'appel à dons, j'aimerais déjà envoyer quelque chose personnellement à Calymone, merci de me donner son adresse en MP

----------

Des nouvelles....

Ycar va plutôt bien même si les suites la chir sont douloureuses. Il a vraiment mal... Du coup il est sous morphine pour le moment. Il mange comme un goret !

----------


## chamonik

> *En attendant l'appel à dons, j'aimerais déjà envoyer quelque chose personnellement à Calymone, merci de me donner son adresse en MP
> *


J'insiste car après 19 h je ne pourrais plus me connecter jusqu'à lundi !

----------


## eva53

Je t'envoie l'adresse en MP.

----------


## Calymone

Merci infiniment à toutes pour votre magnifique solidarite !!

Je suis très très touchee par tout ce que vous faites, je n'aurais JAMAIS imagine avoir autant de soutient, aussi bien physique que moral, c'est vrai que, Ycar souffre en ce moment, Marjorie me l'a dit tout à l'heure, mais c'est aussi un mal pour un bien, car une fois tout ca fini, il sera grandement soulager !!

Chamonik : C'est très très gentil, sa servira pour les billets de train, bien evidement je ne dirais jamais, vraiment jamais asser merci, et vous ne le savez pas, mais je ne suis pas quelqu'un de très demonstratif à la base et là, je suis skotchee de voir que des gens si bien sont là pour nous epauler !!  

Eva, merci à toi aussi pour ton soutient, je te tire mon chapeau pour ce que tu fais, ton asso est magnifique et je ne cesserais pas de te soutenir  

Gimli, demande les numeros de compte à Kalie, c'est elle qui gère tout ca    A toi aussi une pluie de merci, pour le don que tu souhaite faire, et pour ton soutient !!

Vous allez me faire pleurer    Ycar ma manque ici, c'est un grand vide, bon aller, je me dit, plus que demain, et vendredi, c'est le grand jour

----------


## Calymone

Isei, je voulais faire un post rien que pour toi !! Ta bannière est magnifique, tu n'imagine même pas comment sa va booster l'appel aux dons, je te remercie, moi et tout le monde de toute façon, n'hesitez pas à mettre la bannière du petit Ycar dans votre signature !!!

Merci beaucoup !!

----------


## Calymone

J'ai oublier quelqu'un dans mes remerciements  

Bin *OUI* Aubré !!!

C'est la fille de Anne (Crunchy) qui m'a ete d'une graaande aide !! Elle m'a laisser sa place quand j'avais mal aux pieds, et puis elle as fais plein de papouilles à Ycar, on as discuter au Mc do, toute les deux, comme de grandes, c'etais super    !! Elle est adorable et as pleins de cheris (  ) Je suis sûre qu'elle m'en voudra pour avoir dit ca ! 

Gros bisous à toi alors, parce que je sais que tu n'attend qu'une chose, c'est ce petit message

----------


## kalie

Un don de 30 euros de Martine F. part aujourd'hui   :bisous2: 

Calymone je reverse le montant des chèques aussitôt ou genre toutes les semaines quand il y en a plusieurs ?

----------


## Calymone

Bin justement  
C'est une première pour moi alors j'en sais rien !! Peut être attendre qu'il y ai une certaine somme  ...
Je pense qu'il va falloir que je laisse des chèques de caution, alors dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas laisser 5 chèques de 100 euros, comme ca, a chaque fois que tu as reçu 100 euros, tu pourrais les envoyer ? Ca eviterais de se perdre !

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup à Martine F. !!!

----------


## kalie

Reçu aujourd'hui un chèque de 20 euros de la part de Martine P. 

Décidément elles sont généreuses les Martine    ::  

Elle te souhaite d'ailleurs bon courage Calymone.


Je répète que tous les dons qui arrivent chez moi auront droit à un reçu fiscal, bon je les fait pas dans la minutes sachant que c'est pour les impôts de 2010    ::

----------


## kalie

> Bin justement  
> C'est une première pour moi alors j'en sais rien !! Peut être attendre qu'il y ai une certaine somme  ...
> Je pense qu'il va falloir que je laisse des chèques de caution, alors dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas laisser 5 chèques de 100 euros, comme ca, a chaque fois que tu as reçu 100 euros, tu pourrais les envoyer ? Ca eviterais de se perdre !


Oui on peut faire comme ça mais ce n'est pas dit qu'on tombe sur 100 euros pile.

Tu mettras le lien pour l'appel aux dons quand tu auras la facture    ::

----------


## Calymone

Non, mais de toute façon les chèque tu les encaisse sur le compte de l'asso avant de renvoyer l'argent, donc tu peux peut être envoyer 100 euros par 100 euros non ? (desolee j'y connais rien !!)
Sinon je sais pas comment on peut faire .. Il faudrais qu'on se mette d'accord, car je vais recuperer le boutchou demain, et c'est demain que je devrais laisser le ou les chèques !
Merci beaucoup à Martine P. pour son don, c'est très Gentil !! Et merci à toutes les martine, vous êtes super genereuse !  

Je recupère la facture demain, donc je lancerais l'appel aux dons dans l'affoulee et je mettrais le lien ici.

Je vous donnerais des nouvelles ce soir, quand j'aurais eu Marjo au telephone, il me tarde de le retrouver demain le boudin  

Merci Kalie, c'est genial de donner des nouvelles !!

----------

Aujourd'hui Ycar va mieux, il mange comme 4 !!!! Et il se remet doucement de sa chirurgie

----------


## Calymone

Marjo !! T'as fini de travailler ? Je peux te bigofoner vite fais ?

Je vous le disais qu'il mange comme 4, personne me croyais, et puis, pareil pour l'odeur de chat pas castre, personne me croyais non plus, NON MAIS !!

----------

maintenant qu'il est castré ça ira mieux   ::  

et bien là je suis sur mon tel... je peux pas décrocher le tel, appelle à la clinique et demande marie elle va te donner des nouvelles et donner son avis tu sais tu l'as déjà eu au tel, moi j'y suis pas là mais je suis dans l'attente de voir une cliente chat PIF après je suis dispo   ::  
la clinique 01-46-24-08-34

----------


## Calymone

J'ai eu Marie au telephone .. Merci  

Alors elle m'as dit qu'au niveau de la recuperation clinique, il etais incroyable, demande de câlins tout le temps, il bouffe tout le temps aussi  

Marjorie, tu est bien placee pour dire qu'aperement, il a charmer tout le monde le boudin à la clinique !! Marie dit qu'il as visiblement une volonte de recuperer incroyable, et je le reconnais parfaitement là dedans, c'est marrant, il n'a rien changer, même après une telle operation ... Malgrès les injections de Morphine qui son sensees couper l'appetit aussi...

Il n'a pas fini de nous etonner, je vous le dit !

----------


## kalie

> Non, mais de toute façon les chèque tu les encaisse sur le compte de l'asso avant de renvoyer l'argent, donc tu peux peut être envoyer 100 euros par 100 euros non ? (desolee j'y connais rien !!)



En effet je suis un peu fatiguée en ce moment   :dodo: 

 :boulet:

----------


## Calymone

Pas de soucis ! Alors je laisse 5 chèques, on fais comme ca ??

----------


## kalie

> Pas de soucis ! Alors je laisse 5 chèques, on fais comme ca ??


Oui c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## tsarine

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de le faire plus tôt, mais pour ma part, comptez 50 pour l'instant, ils partent demain matin, l'enveloppe est prête. Câlins à Ycar!

----------


## kalie

> Un don de 30 euros de Martine F. part aujourd'hui   :bisous2: 
> 
> Calymone je reverse le montant des chèques aussitôt ou genre toutes les semaines quand il y en a plusieurs ?



Le chèque de Martine F. est bien arrivé aujourd'hui, merci mille fois   :bisous2:

----------


## Calymone

Merci infiniment à Martine F. !!

J'ai moi même reçu ici 30 euros en chèque de la part de Evelyne L. (merci beaucoup beaucoup à toi !!   )

Et 60 euros de la part de Cynthia R. que je remercie aussi beaucoup !! Kalie, je vais t'envoyer tout ca rapidement !!


L'appel aux dons, pour Ycar :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels-divers-f2/appel-aux-dons-pour-ycar-chat-accidente-paralyse-ayant-subit-lourde-intervention-t288661.htm#6324957


Des nouvelles du titi, Ycar va bien, bon la douleur est encore presente, forcement, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est une lourde intervention qu'il as subi !!

Je vous mettrais des photos un peu plus tard, la je dois aller vider sa vessie et lui donner a manger   ::

----------


## Calymone

Tsarine : Merci beaucoup à toi !!

----------


## kalie

Pour commencer plein de papouilles à Ycar   :kao8: 

Pour les chèques que tu vas m'envoyer il faut qu'ils soient à l'ordre de l'asso, d'ailleurs afin d'éviter des frais de timbres pour toi il faudrait qu'ils me les envoient directement    ::

----------


## Calymone

Oui oui je sais bien, mais c'etais les premier chèques avant l'annonce de ton adresse et aussi pour m'aider à payer les billets de trains, car mine de rien, 40 euros en 2 jours là ...

----------


## Isei

Je poste lundi un petit chèque pour Ycar, j'attendais justement d'avoir plus d'infos pour les dons.
Plein de caresses à Ycar !   :amour:

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup à toi, c'est vraiment gentil  




*N'oubliez pas qu'il n'y as pas de petits dons !! Chaque centime est un grand pas pour Ycar !!*

----------


## teddy82

Etat assez nouvelle je voudrais donner un don de 30euros aussi.Pouvez vous me dire a quel ordre le cheque et l'adresse pour le poster merci

----------


## Isei

> Etat assez nouvelle je voudrais donner un don de 30euros aussi.Pouvez vous me dire a quel ordre le cheque et l'adresse pour le poster merci


Il y a toutes les informations dans le lien donné au dessus    ::  

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#6324957

----------


## papillon60000

*Les chèques seront donc à envoyer à l'ordre de l'asso :

Assistance aux Félins Dieppois et à envoyer à : 

**Assistance aux Félins Dieppois
Chez Melle Guerrier Karine
690 rue du Vallon
76510 Saint Jacques d'Aliermont*[/b]


*Merci de préciser au dos de votre chèque ou sur un petit mot votre pseudo et "Pour Ycar".
*
**

----------


## teddy82

le cheque de 30 euros partira dans la boite a lettre demain matin dimanche en allant acheter mon pain.

----------


## Mushu76

Kalie: y a t il un lien Paypal? si oui, où se trouve t il ? Merci!!

----------


## kalie

> Kalie: y a t il un lien Paypal? si oui, où se trouve t il ? Merci!!


Le voilà je l'ai mis sur le post appel aux dons aussi   ::  

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... d=10624798

----------


## kalie

Reçu aujourd'hui :

70 euros de la part de Erable-Rouge

50 euros de la part de Tsarine

Un grand merci à elle pour le loulou.

Je vais le noter sur l'appel aux dons, désormais je noterais tous les versements uniquement sur le post d'appel aux dons car sinon faut que j'écirve deux fois la même chose   ::  

Je remets donc le lien de l'appel aux dons :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#6326342 

Pour faire vos promesses de dons et suivre l'avancement    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Calymone

Holàlà, je m'absente une journee et là, quelle bonne surprise !!

Merci beaucoup à vous tous !! C'est touchant, Merci beaucoup !! L'operation sert beaucoup beaucoup à Ycar, il commence dejà a se deplacer !! Il n'a presque plus mal, c'est extraordinaire de le voir comme ca, lui qui pouvais a peine lever la tête il y as 1 semaine encore !!! 


Merci, merci pour Ycar ! 

Merci beaucoup Kalie

----------

Quel bonheur de lire ces nouvelles ci !!!!!
Je suis super heureuse !

Câlins a vous deux !!!

----------


## Calymone

C'est grâce à toi ma poulette  

Voilà les photos du week end, et video des petits deplacement de monsieur ce soir ...





Monsieur as eu le droit de lecher mon assiette ce soir ...  



Calin à sa môman :




Video :

[flash=425,344:28iy1tl5]http://www.youtube.com/v/llYQmbXtHSY&hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:28iy1tl5]

----------


## teddy82

C'est super il veut marcher ce petit minou;j'espere qu'il y arrivera un peut avec le temps

----------


## crunchy94

Ycar c'est l'amour qui lui donne des ailes!!!! 

Il va réussir à courir vers sa môman tellement
il est accro à elle et vice-versa!

----------


## oualie13

c'est vrai qu'il a fait de beaux efforts le petit père!
j'ai hâte de le voir marcher!!!    ::

----------


## mariecaro

superbes photos et video de ycar...il va retrouver petit à petit ses muscles du haut qui vont travailler et il pourra se deplacer.merci àvous calimone et margotee et aussi au dr ...  calins à ce chat si courageux et combatif....

----------


## Calymone

Ce soir, monsieur se promène tout seul dans ma chambre ...  

Quand je me dit qu'il y as quelques jours il etais coucher non stop, et ne pouvais même pas se redresser seul ... C'est vraiment super de le voir comme ca, je vois bien qu'il revi, c'est un peu une seconde naissance pour lui !! 
Comme quoi, une fois de plus, il nous prouve que d'un jour à l'autre, ca change enormement, car hier encore il ne fesais pas ca !! Et ce matin, quand clement c'est lever, il etais leve, au milieu du salon !!

----------


## winny

Super pour lui!
C'est un battant ce petit bout!

----------

Qu'est ce que je suis contente de lire ça !!!!!
Tu t'imagines même pas !

On est tous fier de lui à la clinique !!!!

Merci à toi parce que je suis persuadée qu'il puise sa force dans tout l'amour que tu lui portes !!

Ça va le vidage de vessie ?

----------


## Calymone

Ca va oui, Clement gère mieu que moi, alors je le tiens, et Clement vidange ^^

Comme ca :



Bon, il grogne encore pas mal quand on lui fait, mais tu le sais, il as son caractère hin quand même ^^

----------


## Calymone

Ah oui, j'ai oublier de dire, pendant la vidange, c'est LE moment ou on lui fais prendre apui sur ces 4 pattes, bin ca marche bien hin, il tiens vraiment bien dessus !!

----------


## teddy82

super bonnes nouvelles

----------


## Calymone

Le voilà ce matin, à l'heure de la bouffe  

[flash=425,344:gelxsodn]http://www.youtube.com/v/pGPLfKJ2lYE&hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:gelxsodn]


PS : Regardez ses pattes arrières au debut de la video, elles bougent l'une après l'autre  
Marjo, t'en dit quoi ?

----------


## Coline54

Je ne suis pas véto mais je trouve magique les papattes qui essaient d'avancer, il est un vrai glouton ou je me trompe ?

----------


## Calymone

Si si, il me mangerais s'il pouvais  

A la clinique, même sous morphine il bouffais comme un goinfre !! C'est p'tetre qu'il profite, le pauvre as du bouffer dans les poubelles pendant plusieurs annees, alors là il se rattrape !

----------


## papillon60000

c'est vraiment un miraculé ce chat et il se bat comme un chef, quels progrès en si peu de temps !

 beaucoup à sa môman (ou ses mômans) et tous ses supporteurs

est-ce que la vidange de vessie c'est définitif ou il se peut qu'après il réussisse à uriner seul ?

bon courage en tout cas

----------


## Calymone

Bin, c'est comme le fait qu'il remarche un jour, les profesionnels diront, non il ne remarchera pas, tout comme ils diront, oui il faudra toujours lui vider la vessie ... En fait, de toute façon, tant qu'il se "trainera" je prefère devoir lui vider la vessie, plutot qu'il soit incontinent ...

Après bon, je vois bien comment il est, alors c'est peut être impossible, mais je reste persuadee qu'un autre miracle se produira !!

----------


## teddy82

Je voudrais vous raconter ce qui est arrivé au chat de ma fille.Voila Skini un motou de 6ans est tombé du 6eme étages.Francute de la machoir des fractures un peut par tout est touché a la colonne vértebrale pincement de la moille.Le véto ne pensez plus qu'il marcherait.Pendant trois mois il est rester dans son panier en se levant de temps en temps en trainant .Puis petit a petit a commencé a bougé ses pattes arrieres très doucement.Aujourd'hui au bout de 10 mois,il remarche presque normalement.Biens sure il ne saute plus très haut mais il arrive tout de meme depuis peux a remonter sur une chaise pour faire sa sieste.Un chat il lui faut du temps mais sont très solides et la joie de vivre est plus fort que tout.Il ne faut pas perdre courage,le temps ferra le reste,

----------


## Calymone

Oui, je sais bien mais Ycar n'a presque plus de moelle osseuse, tout ca ne tiens qu'à un fil, donc le problème est que chirurgicalement parlant, les informations ne montent plus au cerveau ...

----------


## teddy82

je comprend mais je reste persuader qu'un animal peut faire des miracles.Laissez le temps faire Courage

----------


## Calymone

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ca, et je le dit depuis le debut

----------


## teddy82

la moille osseuse se refait je crois.Laissez le temps faire qu'il reprenne des forces et il essayera par lui meme de ce remettre sur ces pattes le jour il se sentira

----------


## Calymone

Oh non, la moelle osseuse ne se regenère pas, quand c'est cuit, c'est cuit ...
Maintenant, s'il se remettais sur ces pattes ce serais extra, et même si on y crois, sa relèverais du miracle ....

----------


## tititita

Calymone
Ycar est vraiment un chat extra
il fait tellement de progres,tu as sauve
un chat d une mort terrible si il etait reste
dans la Rue,et oui avec l amour qu il recoit de toi
et l operation qu il a eu ,il faut y croire,il a une volonte
tres forte donc avec du temps.
Bises a vous deux.

----------


## chamonik

> Oh non, la moelle osseuse ne se regenère pas, quand c'est cuit, c'est cuit ...
> Maintenant, s'il se remettais sur ces pattes ce serais extra, et même si on y crois, sa relèverais du miracle ....


La moëlle épinière (et non osseuse, mais c'est un détail !) ne se régénère peut-être pas si elle est complètement sectionnée mais s'il reste un tout petit lien, aussi minime soit-il, tout espoir n'est peut-être pas perdu !

J'ai bien regardé les vidéos et je suis estomaquée de voir à quel point la volonté d'Ycar l'aide à se déplacer et puis c'est vrai qu'il les bouge alternativement ses pattes arrière comme s'il voulait marcher et ça ne peut pas être un simple réflexe à mon avis !
En tous cas l'amour de sa maman n'est pas sa seule motivation à voir sa rapidité de déplacement lorsqu'il s'agit d'atteindre sa gamelle  

Je suis vraiment très heureuse pour Ycar et sa maman et je souhaite qu'il nous étonne encore beaucoup par une récupération quasi-miraculeuse !

----------


## Calymone

Je me suis relue plusieur fois avant de me rendre compte ... N'importe quoi  

Moelle osseuse, je sais pas ou je suis aller chercher ca moi ... Merci de me l'avoir fais remarquer Chamonik ^^



Le chirurgien etais clair là dessus, pas de regeneration possible ...
Mais bon, on verra dans quelques mois, au fur et à mesure des manipulations ... Dejà, on lui fais faire pipi debout, sur ces quattres pattes, c'est un bon debut, car il tiens vraiment bien, tout ce qui lui manque c'est l'equilibre, mais qui viendra petit à petit je pense !!

Oh oui, la bouffe, ca lui ferais faire n'importe quoi, ca c'est sûr !!
Une vrai vedette !!

----------


## chamonik

Au fait il y a une enveloppe balladeuse qui devrait te parvenir rapidement maintenant puisque j'ai fini par la confier à Crunchy94 en constatant samedi qu'elle était toujours dans mon sac !!!
Je suis une incurable oublieuse de courrier en sac !!!

----------


## Isei

C'est super de tels progrès aussi rapides !

Attention à ce qu'il ne se fatigue pas trop, il a besoin de se remplumer.. 
Plein de caresses à Ycar !   ::   ::

----------


## tsarine

Bravo Ycar!!!

Et bravo à vous tous qui lui avez tendu la "patte"...

Courage, encore et toujours.

----------


## tsarine

Et puis, de toute façon, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'euthanasie pour humain paraplégique, alors, pourquoi cela serait-il différent pour un chat?!?    ::

----------


## Calymone

Pas d'inquietudes, il se repose beaucoup, il se deplace peu et sais gerer lui même, je le vois bien, mais c'est aussi très bien pour lui d'être autonome, tant qui'l en as la possiblite, je le laisse faire, il as quand même passer 2 semaines allonge non stop, c'est pas non plus une vie pour lui ...

Ce soir, il c'est laisser porte, une grande première, c'est qu'il n'a plus mal, parce que croyez moi, c'etais chose IMPOSSIBLE avant ...
Là il est dans le salon avec nous, il as des mouvements au niveau des pattes arrière, c'est asser impressionnant  
Il nous as fais un truc trop mignon tout à l'heure, j'etaisassise sur le canape, il c'est mis à mes pied et c'est mis à battre des pattounes, l'une après l'autre, et en fait ca voulais dire "je veux monter sur le canape".

Il est incroyable, on vois que sa confiance en nous grandi de jour en jour, c'est franchement magique de le voir comme ca, il est plus epanoui, a les yeux qui brillent ...

Chamonik, message reçu    Merci beaucoup à toi, je sais que, même si tu n'a pas beaucoup de temps, tu pense beaucoup à Ycar, et c'est le plus touchant

----------


## crunchy94

N'oublie pas d'essayer de le positionner le plus souvent en "sphinx"...comme a dit David! 

Pas trop jaloux les ouafs ouafs?

----------


## Calymone

Non !! Ils en font pas trop le cas ...
Puis Ycar me prend beaucoup moin de temps qu'au debut, maintenant, c'est un grand ^^

La position du sphynx, c'etais pour le stimuler, à rester "droit" et pas coucher tout le temps mais comme maintenant il se deplace tout seul et qu'il sais même rester "assis" tout seul plus besoin de le forcer, il le fais tout seul

----------


## chamonik

Il sait rester assis tout seul ? Vite des photos !
Pour moi il est impossible que les mouvements coordonnés de ses pattes arrières ne soient que des réflexes, j'espère qu'Ycar me donnera raison un jour prochain !

----------


## teddy82

Des photos c'est super

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour à tous !!  

Alors voilà, moi, je fais ma petite vie, tranquille, comme j'aime quoi  
La nuit, dodo sur le lit de mes 2 pattes, le matin, direction le salon, je fais un petit tour, et après, direction le balcon, direct je m'allonge sur un panier (le mien ou celui des autres sa depend   ) pour faire bronzette !!

[flash=425,344:4w51eqfu]http://www.youtube.com/v/SkgBM9ZMaIg&hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:4w51eqfu]

Ici la cohabitation avec mes "potes" chats se passe ... pas trop mal, j'aime pas trop qu'on vienne me renifler, mais sinon, ils sont sympa ! Les chiens font même pas le cas de moi, et tant mieu !!



Et ensuite, le soir, c'est dodo sur le canape, devant la tele !

----------


## Titemanou91

*Hey ben il va vite le bonhomme !   :shock:  *

----------


## veraster21

incroyable comme il se déplace vite !! il s'est super bien adapté à son handicap!!

----------


## chamonik

Quelle vélocité dans ses déplacements, j'en suis estomaquée !!!

On voit toujours ses pattes arrière bouger, as-tu déjà eu l'impression qu'il les commandait un peu ?

----------


## Calymone

Oui oui, sans aucun doute, comment l'expliquer, c'est un grand mystère, mais il fais des choses vraiment coherantes !!

Par exemple, cette façon qu'il as de taper des pattes quand il veut quelque chose, par exemple monter sur le canape ou le lit, c'est vraiment commander, je doute très très sincèrement que ce soit des reflexes ...

Dès la semaine prochaine (je vais attendre qu'il recupère un peu) il aura droit à de la balneotherapie, faire des mouvements dans l'eau, c'est ce qu'il y as de mieu, et en plus je connais les mouvements à faire alors, 1 fois par semaine, il y aura le droit !

----------


## teddy82

Il est magnifique il fait de gros progrés c'est super ce que vous faite pour lui bravo,vous avez  un grand coeur

----------


## oualie13

::   ::  
magnifique!!!

l'intégralité de l'opération est elle finalement remboursée grace aux dons ou en avez vous encore besoin?

----------


## Calymone

Kalie refera un point, dès qu'elle pourra, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que l'integraliter n'est pas reuni !!

Et puis il faut pas oublier que par la suite, il faudra que Ycar soit equiper du'n chariot, au moin pour qu'il puisse profiter de l'exterieur, comme un autre chat, et lui muscler l'avant aussi ...

----------


## kalie

On voit bien qu'il a vraiment envie de vivre le petite bonhomme   :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

Je mets à jour les dons sur l'autre post  ::

----------


## tititita

Il en fait des progres,cela fait chaud au coeur
c est tres bien la balneo,et en plus il ne va pas avoir
mal dans l eau,je vais essayer de trouver l autre post pour 
voir ou tu en es au niveau don.
 une caresse a Ycar

----------


## oualie13

le voilà: http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#6324957

----------


## valou33

J'ai mis le lien pour les dons sur ma page FB. Ycar est incroyable !!!!   Merci pour lui Calymone

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup !!!

Je vais voir pour lui creer une page Facebook au loulou ...

----------


## valou33

Oui, c'est une très bonne idée (dommage que je n'y ai pas pensé toute seule ). Les appels aux dons marchent plutôt bien.... j'ai expliqué combien Ycar était merveilleux et avait envie de vivre !!!....

----------


## Calymone

C'est très gentil, mais si quelqu'un se sent de le faire, je dis pas non ^^
Moi j'y connais rien, et j'ai pas trop le temps

----------


## valou33

Je te fais un MP Calymone

----------


## Calymone

N'est rien reçu, normal ou c'est en cours ??

----------


## valou33

Normalement, c'est bon !

----------


## Calymone

Bonsoir !!

Ycar as vu le veto pour une visite de "control" aujourd'hui !

Ca cicatrice est "belle", il l'as trouver bien dans ses pattounes et plus dynamique et eveiller (il ne l'avais pas revu depuis son ope) il l'a manipuler, les pattes arrière principalement, lui croit qu'il va remarcher, marlgrès les radios qu'il avais faites et ce qu'à dit le chirurgien, il ne comprend pourquoi mais c'est vraiment incroyable selon lui !! On retire les fils dans moin d'une semaine !!

----------


## Calymone

Moi, je connais quelqu'un qui aimerais voir ce qu'il se passe dans mon assiette  !!

----------


## valou33

super nouvelles !    Je m'occupe du groupe pour Ycar d'ici la fin de la semaine !

----------


## eva53

Alors là, s'il remarche , va falloir organiser des visites ! "Ycar, le miraculé de Vernon" . Tout le monde voudra le voir et le toucher ! T'es sûre qu'en plus, il ne porte pas chance ?

----------


## chamonik

> Au fait il y a une enveloppe balladeuse qui devrait te parvenir rapidement maintenant puisque j'ai fini par la confier à Crunchy94 en constatant samedi qu'elle était toujours dans mon sac !!!
> Je suis une incurable oublieuse de courrier en sac !!!


Rassure-moi, puis-je remercier Crunchy d'avoir posté l'enveloppe?
Est-elle bien arrivée, Calymone?

----------


## Calymone

Ohhh oui, excuse moi chamonik, je croyais t'avoir remercier !!  

Je suis très très confuse !!

De toute façon j'envoi tout à Kalie dès que j'en est l'occasion 

Merci infiniment Chamonik !! Encore une fois desolee de l'oubli  

Eva : Je n'est pas encore gagner au loto, alors je coris que pour l'instant il se la joue perso !!

----------


## Daïko

J'ai envoyé mon ti'chèque pour Ycare le miraculé.

----------


## Isei

C'est super de voir Ycar régulièrement !    ::  
(et cette bouille, je craque personnellement)

Merci pour ces nouvelles rassurantes en tout cas, il tient le bon bout petit père.   :amour:

----------


## tititita

Quel plaisir des nouvelles aussi bonnes,
le veto est surpris c est bien normal avec Ycar
j espere que tu arriveras a avoir le montant qu il te faut
pour payer l operation et la balneotherapie et la suite.
Une caresse au petiot 
Au fait le don Cynthia R c est moi!

----------


## Calymone

Oui oui, je sais bien cynthia, je t'avais bien reconnu ^^
Je t'avais envoyer un MP pour te remercier, rassure moi ?? Ou alors je perd la tête, je sais pas ...
Sinon ca craint, vous allez me prendre pour une ingrate !!

----------


## tititita

Calymore,
oui super c est simplement que pour 
les membres sachent que j ai donne
et que tu as besoin de dons en plus
pour la suite pour la balneotherapie
au fait moi aussi je vais en piscine 2 fois 
par semaine,une piscine public les suites
d un accident,evidement la piscine tres chaude 38 degres
d un hopital c est le top,mais pas possible pour le moment.
Bises au petiot

----------


## Calymone

Daïko : Merci beaucoup pour Ycar !!!

titititia : En fait, la balneo, ce sera moi qui la ferais ! Je connais djeà les mouvements à faire sous l'eau ou non !
Par contre, je suis en train de me renseigner pour un chariot, parce que, même mon veto me l'a conseiller, ca le maintiendrais à l'horizontale, et se serais plus facile pour la reeducation !!
C'est environ 200 euros, le chariot !!

----------


## tititita

Donc en avant les dons pour le chariot 
Desolee j avais pas compris pour la Balneotherapie
j ai cru que c etait our Ycar 
est ce que tu dis retourner chez le Chirurgien?
des Caresses a Ycar

----------


## valou33

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...07106306006076

Voilà le groupe de soutien pour Ycar est fait sur Facebo*k !!! Calymone, je dois te rajouter comme administrateur....

----------


## valou33

Déjà 42 membres pour le groupe "Je suis Ycar et je me bats pour vivre" sur FB !!!! J'espère que nous aurons de gentils donateurs pour les soins du loulou... Déjà une personne s'est manifestée..   Les gens sont sensibles à son histoire et il est tellement beau sur les photos....

----------


## kalie

> Donc en avant les dons pour le chariot 
> Desolee j avais pas compris pour la Balneotherapie
> j ai cru que c etait our Ycar 
> est ce que tu dis retourner chez le Chirurgien?
> des Caresses a Ycar


C'est pour Ycar    ::    mais c'est Calymone qui lui fera, je pense que c'est ce qu'elle a voulu dire    ::

----------


## papillon60000

> Daïko : Merci beaucoup pour Ycar !!!
> 
> titititia : En fait, la balneo, ce sera moi qui la ferais ! Je connais djeà les mouvements à faire sous l'eau ou non !
> Par contre, je suis en train de me renseigner pour un chariot, parce que, même mon veto me l'a conseiller, ca le maintiendrais à l'horizontale, et se serais plus facile pour la reeducation !!
> C'est environ 200 euros, le chariot !!


je viens de regarder un peu sur le net pour le chariot et pas trouvé en dessous de 275  mais il y a des trucs vraiment super, je ne sais pas s'ils font tous pour chats d'ailleurs

sinon on veut bien une tite vidéo de la balnéo du jeune homme si c'est possible

bonne continuation et plein de caresses à Ycar

----------


## tititita

Mercie Kalie 
pour la precision evidement comme je suis bete 
oui j aimerai voir la video,le mien quand il a droit une ou deux fois
par an a un bain il n est pas trop content,mais bon il se laisse faire

----------


## Calymone

J'ai retrouver un site que je connaissais dejà, pour les chariots, c'est le moin chèr que j'ai trouver !  

Je vous mettrais une video, mais j'attends un petit peu, avant la reeduc, que les fils soient enleves, mais promis, je ferais une video de la balneo, enfin, j'essayerais !

Merci beaucoup, beaucoup Valou pour le groupe, je vois qu'il y as dejà beaucoup d'inscrits !! Je suis aller poster des commentaires sur le mur, comme ca tu aura mon profil facebook ! Tu voulais les liens pour les videos, c'est ca ? Je vais te les envoyer par MP !!
Merci encore !!

----------


## Calymone

Voilà, le chariot le moin chèr viens de ce site :

http://www.chariotpourchien.com/nos-...-et-tarifs.htm

Comm Ycar fait entre 2.5 et 5 kilos, c'est 200 euros ... J'essai d'appeler aujourd'hui les gens, mais j'arrive pas à les avoir ... Sont peut être partis en week end

----------


## Calymone

184 membres sur le groupe Facebook de Ycar, une grande chaine est en train de s'installer, Merci Valou

----------


## kalie

> Voilà, le chariot le moin chèr viens de ce site :
> 
> http://www.chariotpourchien.com/nos-...-et-tarifs.htm
> 
> Comm Ycar fait entre 2.5 et 5 kilos, c'est 200 euros ... J'essai d'appeler aujourd'hui les gens, mais j'arrive pas à les avoir ... Sont peut être partis en week end


Tiens nous au courant quand tu as pu les avoir qu'ils fassent un devis pour le mettre en ligne    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Calymone

Ok pas de soucis, se sera par contre surement un peu plus chèr, car il aurais besoin d'un chariot avec 4 roues  
Faut juste que je trouve un mètre pour prendre les mesures, je vais faire ca au plus vite, par contre, tant que la somme pour le chariot n'est pas reunie, on ne peut pas passer commande, donc va falloir booster les appels aux dons ..
Quelques promesses de dons sur Fanebook !

----------


## Calymone

Regardez, c'est moi le roiiiiiiiii :

----------


## caroleassoc

ou vous en êtes les filles pour les dons?

----------


## Calymone

L'operation, c'est regler, il faut maintenant reunir les dons pour qu'il puisse être equiper d'un chariot !

----------


## didouille

oh il a l'air d'aller mieux ! 
c'est super si les frais pour l'opération sont réglés!    ...mais il reste encore le chariot!

calins à Ycar!

----------


## Calymone

Des photos de Ycar !!

Le voilà avec un bo*y, car il a force de ce trainer, il se fait de sacrees plaies (il se traine toujours du même côte !!) Alors a partir d'aujourd'hui, se sera bo*y ou pyjamas pour monsieur !!



Ycar qui fais dodo dans son transat :

----------


## Coline54

Oh le regard sur la première... l'air de dire moman kestu m'as fais 

La 2eme je rêve ou il a ses pattes arrières repliées normalement ?

----------


## Calymone

En fait, elles sont pliees au niveau des cuisses, mais droite ensuite ... 
Le bo*y, c'est pour son bien, parce qu'il as la peau à vif sinon, et ca risque de lui faire très mal, vu qu'il as quand même de la sensibilite ...

Aujourd'hui, je lui ai mis une echarpe sous le ventre, pour le maintenir debout, et il as "marcher" un peu, il bougeait ses pattes, l'une après l'autre ... Il faut qu'il se remuscle et qu'il reprenne les bonnes habitudes ... J'espère que ca va marcher, petit à petit, et qu'il VA remarcher !

----------


## didouille

sur la 1ere photo on dirait qu'il dit "pitié ....pitié ...." ^^
en tout cas, nous sur les photos on le voit d'un côté, puis de l'autre   mais c'est vrai qu'il a l'air de plus souvent se déplacer du même côté (plus de photos du même côté et les vidéos aussi)

en tout cas il est bien gâté! son transat, son matelas sur le canapé ...etc!!

----------


## Calymone

Oui, parce qu'il a l'air de compenser du coup, car ca doit lui faire mal !! Et se depend aussi de quel côte je suis pour prendre la photos, car faut toujours que monsieur me regarde, et vois ce que je suis en trian de faire !!
Je le vois à ses plaies, il y en as une que d'un coter ..

----------


## kalie

Ti bonhomme il a vraiment une tite bouille craquante   :amour3:

----------


## chamonik

Oh qu'il est donc rigolo avec sa brassière le petit Ycar, c'est un bonne idée de le protéger de cette façon !

C'est vrai qu'il a toujours l'air de bien regarder l'objectif, il est très expressif !

Je me suis fait la même réflexion au sujet de sa patte bien repliée dans le hamac et puis quelle joie d'apprendre que quand il est soutenu il arrive à remarcher, c'est très bon signe tout ça !

----------


## Calymone

Merci pour lui, chamonik, de prendre des nouvelles du loulou  
Il va bien et s'epanouit plus de jour en jour !!
Merci à tous !

----------


## Calymone

La nouveautee d'aujourd'hui, c'est que Ycar me suit partout, comme un petit chien !! 
A l'instant, alors que j'etais à l'ordi, je sent un "truc" me chatouiller la jambe, et là, qu'est ce que je decouvre ... Ycar, à mes pieds qui me regardais avec son air de chat battu ... En fait, il voulais un .... Calin !!  
Alors je l'est pris dans les bras, et après 5 minutes de calins (il est lourd quand même ^^) je l'est poser à terre, lui est maintenu le bas-ventre, et hop il as avancer, je vous jure, il as poser ses pattes presque correctement (une pattes etais "sur le bout) et les as faites bouger, l'une après l'autre, très distinctement !! J'en aurais pleurer de joie, car il nous as fait ca la dernière fois, mais pas aussi "bien" Je suis trop contente !!

----------


## crunchy94

Comme je comprends ta joie!
Il est EXCEPTIONNEL...et son regard si tendre!

----------


## Vanessa J

Bonjour,
très sensibilisée par ce que j'ai lu sur Facebook et sur ce forum, à aucun moment je n'ai vu à qui s'adresser pour faire un don, ni combien la personne ayant recueilli ce pauvre chat a besoin. Qui pourrait répondre à cela ? et fournir les coordonnées de la personne ? si tout le monde donne un peu, ce chat pourrait, bien que paralysé, avoir de beaux jours devant lui ... c'est possible et ça ne dépend que de nous !

----------


## kalie

> Bonjour,
> très sensibilisée par ce que j'ai lu sur Facebook et sur ce forum, à aucun moment je n'ai vu à qui s'adresser pour faire un don, ni combien la personne ayant recueilli ce pauvre chat a besoin. Qui pourrait répondre à cela ? et fournir les coordonnées de la personne ? si tout le monde donne un peu, ce chat pourrait, bien que paralysé, avoir de beaux jours devant lui ... c'est possible et ça ne dépend que de nous !


Voilà le post d'appel aux dons pour Ycar :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... light=ycar

L'adresse et le lien paypal sont sur la 1ère page    ::

----------


## kitty-s

Pourquoi est-il dans la rubrique adoption ? Tu comptes placer Ycar ou tu vas le garder ?
Il se déplace comme ma Fuzzball elle aussi paraplégique et je suis curieuse de voir ce que donnera le chariot, car il semblerait que les chats ne s'y habituent pas, qu'ils s'en extirpent par leur souplesse... 
Rien que de soutenir l'arrière train de Fuzzbal, elle déteste et se laisse tomber sue le côté... Elle préfère filer sur sa couche.
La voici ma poupée :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv6vuQRsKOY
Je suis curieuse de voir comment s'adaptera Ycar à son chariot, j'espère que tu pourras faire une petite vidéo, e fonction, je verrais pour fuzzball...
Tiens, en parlant de couche, peut-être mettre une petite couche à Ycar pour éviter des lésions péri-anales de frottement s'il se traîne dessus...

----------


## Calymone

Holàlà, Fuzzball est magnifique, ca prouve encore une fois à quelle point les chats handicapes son malheureux ...  
Je ne savais même pas qu'il etais dans la rubrique adoption ...  

J'en ai discuter avec le monsieur qui va construire son chariot, en fait, c'est pour ca que l'on choisi un chariot avec 4 roues, pour qu'au debut, le temps de s'habituer, il ne puisse s'extirper du chariot, mais j'ai vu des videos très surprenantes de chats equipes de chariot, et qui s'en sortaient très bien !! Ycar lui, ca ne le derange pas que je lui soutienne l'arrière train, et heuresement car c'est comme ca qu'on fais les exercices pour une possible "recuperation.
Je mettrais volontier des videos, je suis sûr qu'il s'y fera très vite !!Il se traine en fait sur le côter, mais pour eviter les frottements au sol, je vais essayer les couches, peut être que ca tiendra mieu que le bo*y (j'ai vu que Fuzzball avais seulement une couche et qu'elle ne glissais pas   ::  )

----------


## chamonik

Je suis impressionnée par la vidéo de Fuzzball qui montre à quel point cette belle minette a conservé toute sa joie de vivre malgré son handicap, il faut dire qu'à l'inverse des humains les chats handicapés n'ont pas à subir les regards dévalorisants des autres chats et ils ne sentent donc pas handicapés !

Je pense cependant qu'il y a une différence de mobilité importante entre elle et Ycar car elle ne bouge pas du tout ses pattes arrière et se sert surtout de ses pattes avant pour se déplacer, ce qui me conforte un peu plus dans l'idée qu'Ycar est capable de remarcher tout seul, vivement qu'il ait son chariot pour l'aider à cette rééducation en espérant que ce ne sera pour lui qu'un tremplin provisoire et non pas un appareillage définitif !

----------


## Calymone

Oui, je l'espère aussi  

Aujourd'hui, Ycar est aller chez le veterinaire, pour retirer les fils, et faire un petit check up, il as pas mal ronchonner après le veto, il l'aime pas, et c'est normal ^^
Mon Veto fais lê même constat que tout le monde, il fais des progret, et place presque correctement ces pattes quand on le maintient debout, bon, c'est du carrelage chez mon veto, alors il glissais pas mal et n'a pas pu montrer tout ses progrets, mais il as bien vu qu'il fesias des efforts !!

----------


## chamonik

Vive Ycar, j'en connais une autre qui va être très heureuse de toutes ces nouvelles, n'est-ce-pas Crunchy94 ?

----------


## kitty-s

J'ai vu une série de vidéos d'Ycar sur Youtube et il se déplace de la même façon que Fuzzball, 100% pareil, et sur la même fesse gauche.
Fuzzball aussi donne des talonnades, bouge ses pattes arrières, s'en sert (comme elle peut) pour s'aider à avancer, réagit à la douleur (enfin, j'me comprend  ) et pourtant, quand je l'ai récupéré, c'était "mort"...
Reagrdez bien la vidéo de Fuzzball, à 4:00, elle est sur ses genoux d'avoir essayé de pousser sur ses pattes arrières  
Si je lui soutiens le train-arrière et que ses pattes arrières reposent au sol, elle essaye de faire des petits pas, mais je dois dire que c'est laborieux... Sinon, elle ne fait aucun effort des pattes arrières et avance super vite avec ses pattes avant lorsque je la soutiens (avec une écharpe pour ne pas me casser le dos), mais très vite elle s'en extirpe en se laissant tomber sur le côté, elle préfère avancer à sa manière...
Fuzzball n'est pas incontinente, mais elle a des couches pour éviter de se souiller étant donné qu'elle ne peut pas aller dans la litière.
Elle commence à avoir "ses heures" et je la prend sur mon avant-bras et lui propose le caca au dessus de la litière (qu'elle convoite tant la pauvre, ce n'est pas marrant pour un chat de se sentir sale... D'ailleurs, elle va toute seule devant la baignoire si elle est souillée...).
Pour la couche, je prends des couches nouveau-nés (1er prix fait l'affaire) et je fais un trou pour la queue, mais j'isole avec du sparadrap les 2 berges du coup de ciseau, car sinon, la couche perd ses petits grains absorbants, qui, accessoirement, salissent la maison mais surtout peuvent pénétrer dans les voies naturelles des chats. Ils sont déjà assez sensibles aux infections urinaires... D'ailleurs, en cas de sang dans les urines, c'est véto pour direct pour antibiothérapie. Je te conseille quand même d'emblée la nourriture pour insuffisants rénaux... Fuzzball fait environ une cystite par mois et demi (urines pleines de sang) à cause de la stagnation de cristaux, mais c'est moins grave que chez le chat mâle qui peut boucher son canal urétral... (enfin, puisque tu lui vides la vessie, il est impossible qu'il reste 3 jours sans uriner et que tu ne t'en aperçoives pas...).
Souviens-toi aussi qu'Ycar comme Fuzzball ne peuvent pas se gratter, il faut donc le faire à leur place (Fuzzball adore les gratouilles et le brossage).
Si tu veux des tuyaux pratiques concernant Fuzzball et qui seront applicables à Ycar, je suis là...
J'attends de voir ce que donne le chariot pour me décider pour Fuzzball...
Caresses à Ycar

----------


## Calymone

En effet, ca fais du bien d'avoir des petits conseils, car certains peuvent être très precieux !!
Je vais essayer pour les couches, parce que pendant 2 jours il as eu la diarhee, je vous explique pas l'etat de l'appart après ca  
Je ne m'en plein pas, je savais très bien ce que cela impliquais, mais la première fois, quand tu te lève, la tête en vrac, et qui'l y a du caca etaler partout dans le salon, mais vraiment partout ... Surtout que Ycar c'etais trainer dedans, et avec la chaleur, en une nuit otut avais secher, j'ai ete obliger de lui couper une grande partie des poils au derrière, et demeler avec un peigne, j'ai pas encore reussi à tout avoir ...!
Pour la "grattage manuel" je sais bien, et il me le fait comprendr,e il tappe de la patte au sol, quand il veut se gratter, alors je lui gratte l'oreille ou la nuque ... Moi la litière, il doit même pas savoir ce que c'est, il en fais pas le cas du tout ...
Merci pour Ycar, je n'hesiterais pas, si jamais j'avais besoin de conseils, c'est très gentil, merci  
Papouilles à Fuzzball !!

----------


## didouille

oh  ... j'espère que c'est pas ce que je t'ai envoyé qu'il lui a donné la diarrhée ... 

Je crois quand même que Fuzzball et Ycar sont différents ... sur les vidéos de Ycar on voit vraiment qu'il bouge les pattes arrières quand il avance, Fuzzball sur la vidéo, c'est moins flagrant, elle se tire plus avec ses pattes avant et c'est tout... par contre je suis d'accord, elle aime encore jouer!

----------


## didouille

ah je n'avais pas vu les exploits racontés sur la page 9 !! c'est super!!

----------


## Calymone

Ycar qui s'essai à la marche :

[flash=425,344:26jmgv57]http://www.youtube.com/v/MAgL-PkTcpI&hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:26jmgv57]

----------


## Calymone

[flash=425,344:yc2bfxxw]http://www.youtube.com/v/fbvCVhoUCe4&hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:yc2bfxxw]

Bon, il as fait mieu, mais je n'ai pas toujours l'occasion de le filmer ...
Voyez ses pattes, qui bougent, même si elles ne se mettent pas toujours correctement, y'a le geste quand même ^^

----------


## chamonik

C'est super, il les bouge bien tout seul ses pattes ?
Je veux dire : ce n'est pas la pression de tes mains qui les fait bouger ?

Il semble finalement être d'un petit gabarit Ycar, maintenant qu'il y a tes mains qui permettent de comparer les proportions !

----------


## Calymone

Non, mes mains sont là juste pour le maintenir car il n'a pas beauocup d'equilibre encore et le maintenir debout aussi, car il c'est pas mal demuscler tout ca, c'est justement la reeducation qui fera tout ca...
Promis c'est pas un canular ^^
Petit gabarit ... Je ne sais pas, j'ai que des nains à la maison ^^ Ils sont tous de petits gabarit, je ne sais pas ce que c'est que d'avoir un gros chat ^^

----------


## chamonik

Je me souviens maintenant que Crunchy94 m'avait justement parlé de son petit gabarit qu'il l'avait surprise d'autant plus qu'elle a des grands chats chez elle, tout comme moi !

Je n'avais pas encore vu la deuxième vidéo, on a l'impression qu'il a besoin que ses pattes soient posées par terre pour pouvoir les mobiliser, c'est vrai ?

----------


## Calymone

Je comprends pas ta question

----------


## chamonik

Ah bon, je n'ai pas été claire ?  

Je voulais dire qu'il me semblait que ses pattes étaient traînantes tant qu'il ne sentait pas l'appui par terre qui doit lui donner le réflexe de les avancer, mais je ne suis pas sûre d'être plus claire là ?

----------


## Calymone

Si, si, c'est plus clair pour moi ^^
Si j'ai fais le même constat, mais comme il ne les met pas toujours correctement ...
J'y travail ^^

----------


## kitty-s

Ca ressemble aux pas de Fuzzball quand j'essaye de la faire marcher... (elle déteste d'ailleurs).
Leurs 2 cas se ressemblent vraiment !
Si tu poses Ycar sur ses 4 pattes, est-ce qu'il tient seul, même si c'est pas longtemps ? 
Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que Ycar peut se relever seul ? (ou est-ce qu'il essaye ?).
Fuzzball tient, on va dire, 2 secondes, si je la mets sur ses 4 pattes, et si elle est disposée et que je la fais marcher, elle essaye aussi de mettre une patte (arrière) devant l'autre, mais ça ne donne pas grand chose, alors ça la gave et elle se laisse tomber sur le côté...
Mais Fuzzball, hélas, n'a pas été opérée... Elle est restée 1 mois sans soin après sa chute du 4ème étage, alors que ces cons de maîtres l'avait remise avec la portée, donc, pendant 1 autre mois, elle est restée sous sa mère avec ses frères et soeur (comme elle a dû souffrir le martyr), jusqu'à ce que les gens veuillent placer les petits, s'aperçoivent que Fuzzball ne pouvait pas bouger et l'amène à une assoce, qui l'a encore garder 15 jours (sans soins...) avant de constater eux aussi qu'il n'y avait pas d'évolution (tu m'étonnes...) et l'amène chez le véto pour euthanasie, heureusement courcircuitée par une personne bénie qui s'est souvenue de moi.
Néanmoins, le véto était pour... 
Fuzzball avait un mois lorsqu'elle est tombée de ce 4ème étage...
Fuzzball a un petit morceau de vertèbre cassée qui a été se ficher dans la moelle et qu'il est impossible de retirer sous peine d'aggraver son cas.
Le pire, c'est que le petit morceau ne date pas de la chute, mais du fait qu'elle soit restée plus d'un mois sans soin et sans immobilisation...
Elle n'a donc pas eu d'arthrodèse, car c'était trop tard pour elle...
En tout cas, les progrès d'Ycar font plaisir, bravo à toi, on attend le chariot maintenant !

----------


## Calymone

Je dois vous avouer quelque chose :
Ycar est un feignant !!

Il pourrais très bien rester debout sur ces 4 pattes, mais dès que je le "lâche" il se laisse direct glisser sur le côte ...
Je vois bien que c'est de la feneantise, car il en est capable, ca je vous le dis ^^

Lui aussi avais des fragments d'os plantes dans la moelle epinière, c'est enf ait ca qui lui fesais mal aperement ... Donc pendant l'operation, le chir lui as enlever ...

Se relever seul, même pas en rêve !! Mais il as aussi besoin de se remuscler l'arrière train, parce que mine de rien, je vois bien qu'il perd du volume à l'arrière ...

En effet, Fuzzball n'a vraiment pas eu de chance, et elle as du souffrir !! Dejà moi, quand je voyais Ycar, allonger tout le temps pendant 1 semaine, j'en etais malade .. Mais alors si rien n'a ete fait, comment as tu fait pour calmer la douleur ? Elle ne souffre plus du tout ta poupee ?

----------


## kitty-s

Disons que je l'ai récupéré, elle avait 2 mois et demi...
Une mauvaise consolidation était déjà faite et les pires douleurs été passées... Comme elle a dû souffrir, la malheureuse...
Au quotidien elle ne semble pas souffrir, mais il arrive parfois qu'elle pousse un petit cri lorsque je la baigne (matin et soir minimum), qui peut être de l'inconfort ou peut-être une douleur lorsque je la manipule (même si je suis très douce, tu imagines).

----------


## Calymone

Oui, j'imagine, j'ai vecu la douleur que Ycar as lui aussi eu ...
Tu la baigne deux fois par jour ?
Moi Ycar je le nettoie à la lingette bebe, c'est très bien et ca lui evite la baignoire ^^

----------


## kitty-s

Je mettrais une vidéo du bain (de siège, pas entierement) de Fuzzball.
Est-ce que Ycar est autonome pour pipi/popo ?
Parce que fuzzball l'est, donc, elle fait quand elle a envie, donc, tu imagines sans couche l'état des sols (rien que quand il y a des fuites, je ne te dis pas...) vu qu'elle n'a pas d'heure, forcément.
De ce fait, elle est quand même assise dans sa couche et seul un bon bain peut la rendre réellement propre du derrière.
Il arrive que le matin ou le soir il n'y ait qu'un mini pipi et que je ne passe qu'une lingette, mais plus tard, ça sent fort car ça macère quand même...
je la lave au savon doux pour chat, je la sèche au sèche-cheveux, je lui mets de la "pâte à l'eau", une crème pour isoler les muqueuses des matières (comme on met aux bébés) et si malgré tout c'est un peu irrité (c'est rare), je lui met une crème antibiotique.
Comme je le disais, si je trouve Fuzzball au pied de la baignoire c'est que sa couche est pleine, elle réclame le bain !
Je me rappelle la toute première fois où je lui ai donné un bain, quand elle est arrivée, elle n'en avait jamais eu, elle avait macéré dans ses matières pendant les 15 jours à l'assoce (on va imaginer que le mois auprès de sa maman, c'est elle qui lui faisait sa toieltte) et elle avait la vulve et l'anus en sang (réellement en sang), et bien la petite mère m'avait léché l'avant-bras pendant tout le temps du bain... Je ne vais pas dire de reconnaissance, ce serait prétentieux, mais de soulagement je pense.
Il a fallu 2 bons mois pour que ses parties reprennent un aspect normal...

----------


## Calymone

Ycar viens de marcher sous mes yeux !!! Je vous assure, au moment ou j'allais repondre à un commentaire sur Facebook, il c'est precipiter pour venir faire un calin et il c'est appuyer sur ces 4 pattes, quelle bonheur, il n'a même pas eu besoin de nous pour se relever !!
Je suis contente, je ne vous dit même pas !!!
Bon il as garder les pattes arrière pliees, mais il s'en est bel et bien servi !!
Quel miracle indescriptible !!!!!!!

----------


## chreaur

Ce chat est un amour de miracle!
J'espère qu'il prendra encore davantage d'autonomie, je comprends votre émotion et partage votre bonheur!
(je suis depuis le début son histoire)

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup à toi !!

En effet, j'ai decouvert ce soir qu'il arrivais à prendre appui sur sa patte arrière gauche pour se redresser (car il se traine toujours du même côter et a toujours eu plus de force dans l'une que l'autre)
Et donc, une fois redresser, il pousse sur ces pattes arrière pour se deplacer !

----------


## kitty-s

Oh, bravo, quelle chance !!! Il est sur la bonne voie !!!
Super !!

----------


## Mushu76

Ycar nous surprendra de jour en jour et j'en suis très heureuse pour lui et pour vous qui êtes si présente et attentionnée envers lui!
J'en ai les larmes aux yeux! c'est merveilleux! Courage Ycar, notre soutien va t'aider!

----------


## kalie

Moi aussi j'en ai les larmes aux yeux, il est fort ce petit père   :amour: 

Vive Ycar   :kao8:

----------


## Calymone

Excuse moi Kitty, du coup je t'est pas repondu ^^
Ycar est autonome pour les selles mais pour le reste, je lui vide la vessie 3 fois par jour ...
Donc forcement chaque fois qu'il fait caca, bin y'en as partout ! Heuresement que je suis tout le temps à la maison quoi ...

----------


## Calymone

Un petit coucou de la part de Ycar

----------


## Lusiole

Il est vraiment mignon avec son petit nez gris   ! 
Tu as commencé la balnéo ?

----------


## chamonik

3 jours sans venir et je découvre un miracle pour Ycar, quelle joie !

Pauvre petite Fuzzball qui n'a pas pu bénéficier de cette opération et qui a dû tant souffrir, est-on vraiment sûr qu'il n'y a plus rien à faire ? Et si elle voyait le même chirurgien qu'Ycar ?

----------


## kitty-s

Je pense que je vais emmener Fuzzball voir un autre ortho, en effet, on ne sait jamais...

----------


## Calymone

Un petit coucou de Ycar, qui comme vous pouvez le voir, essai maintenant de monter seul sur le canape (et tanpis pour celui ci ^^)





A l'aise, les pattes croisees ^^



Câlin avec son pôpa :





Et gratouilles entre les oreilles :

----------


## Calymone

Le chirurgien de Ycar, c'est docteur Benaïm, Kitty si tu veux ! A neuilly ...
Tu nous tiendra au courrant pour ta jolie Fuzzball, lui fais tu faire des mouvements ? De la reeducation ? La physio pourrais te montrer ce qu'il y a a faire, qui sais !

----------


## kitty-s

Je lui fait faire de la kiné passive tous les jours matin et soir pendant et après le bain, en la séchant.
Mais en fait, Fuzzball est tombée du 4ème à un mois, à un âge où les chatons marchent tout juste, ils sont encore presque rampants, très plaqués au sol.
Les abrutis de maîtres sont allés la chercher, et comme elle était vivante, ils se sont contentés de la remettre sous sa mère, qui s'en est occupée (comme petite Fuzzball a dû souffrir).
Puis, un mois plus tard, quand les petits sautaient comme des cabris et pas Fuzzball, les gens ont fait appel à une assoce placer la mère (ouf) et les petits.
La suite on la connait, constattion d'une fracture en 3ème lombaire, paraplégie, euthanasie.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que Fuzzball est devenue paraplégique avant de savoir marcher normalement...
C'est peut-être pour cela qu'elle ne cherche pas à se mettre sur ses pattes arrières, comme Ycar qui a été accidenté à l'âge adulte et qui constate la différence...
Enfin, bref, oui, je vais emmener Fuzzball chez ce véto, pourquoi pas, j'aurais eu plusieurs avis comme cela, et aucun regret  
En tout cas, Ycar est beau comme tout

----------


## Calymone

Oui voilà, au moin tu aura eu un avis exterieur, et tu  saura à quoi t'en tenir, mais c'est vrai que, depuis le temps, tu aurais pu voir une amelioration ..
Tu lui fais faire quelques mouvements dans la baignoire ? C'est vrai que c'est pas evident, surtout pour un chat, mais ca leur fait beaucoup de bien au final ..   ::

----------


## kitty-s

Je lui fait faire des mouvements sous l'eau et hors de l'eau, quand je la sèche, je plie, détend ses pattes, etc...

----------


## tititita

Calymone,
je suis si contente de voir que ycar fais tant de 
progres,c est un chat extra et il va y avoir encor des
surprises c est sur!
Il me ait penser a la soeur de mon matou 
que nous avons perdu d un cancer en 2006
pauvre petite louloutte ,elle etait Blanche et grise 
aussi.
il faut que je regarde le forum car je n ai plus d email
quand il y a un nouveau message sur ton post!

----------


## papillon60000

des nouvelles ? comment va le jeune homme ?
caresses à ce grand courageux

----------

Bonjour,

peut on laider

----------


## tetiou

bonjour,

que devient petit Ycar? 

pas de nouvelles de sa môman? 


j'espère que tout se passe bien  

plein de bisous à Ycar et à ceux qui s'en occupent si bien

----------


## Calymone

Ycar va très bien !

Il fais des bêtises et hier il as eu le droit de se faire disputer ... Je mangeais un morceaux de pain de mie sur le canape, et monsieur me regardais dejà depuis quelques minutes, et d'un seul coup, sans que je m'y attende, il as sauter sur ces fesses, choper le bout de pain de mie, et c'est mis a grogner très fort, alors Clement l'a attraper par la peau du coup pour lui enlever la tranche de pain de mie (en le laissant au sol hin, pour pas lui faire mal quoi), et il as lacher la tranche pour attaquer sa main ... Le pauvre avais la main en sang parce que je peux vous dire qu'il c'est bien acharner, je croyais que j'allais finir aux urgences  
C'est la première fois qu'il me fais ca !! Je suis restee "sur le c*l" ca m'a vraiment surpris de lui ...
Bon, je ferais en sorte que ca ne se reproduise pas, mais pour le coup, je ne l'avais jamais vu aussi mechant ...

----------


## chamonik

Je pense qu'Ycar était un matou qui vivait dehors et était habitué à chasser pour assurer sa subsistance, il a eu un réflexe de prédateur (qu'il était encore il y a peu de temps) à qui on veut voler sa proie et il lui faudra peut-être un certain temps avant de perdre ce réflexe à moins qu'il ait déjà compris la leçon cette fois-ci !
En tous cas il est normal de ne pas le laisser faire ce genre de choses, les chats sont tous voleurs si on laisse traîner de la nourriture mais voler dans l'assiette ou la main n'est pas admissible et il faudra bien qu'il le comprenne !

Et sa mobilité, ça en est où ?

----------


## Calymone

Oui, entièrement d'accord avec toi, il etais habitue a se battre pour manger ...
Je comprend sona ttitude, c'est à nous de lui apprendre, mais Ycar deviens fou quand il vois de la nourriture, il se battrais avec tout le monde ...

Il se sert de ses pattes arrières de temps en temps, il ne les tend pas, mais se met dessus !

----------


## tetiou

oui Calymore c'est vrai que les chats qui ont été abandonnés et qui ont du se battre avec leurs congénères pour assurer leur survie
ont un rapport à la nourriture assez complexe et petit ycar ne déroge pas à la règle et bien sûr comme tu le dis si bien il n'est pas responsable c'est son instinct de chasseur  qui reprend le dessus (dixit chamonik).
il peut s'avérer un excellent élève si toi et Clément faites preuve de patience     vous semblez ne pas en manquer    mais c'est toujours
vexant de voir qu'un petit poilu réagisse comme ça mais courage petit Ycar saura se faire pardonner ce geste d'agressivité  
a-t-il des attitudes marrantes le matin lorsqu'il vous voit? fait-il des petits gestes de "tendresse" (ptits coups de têtes, petits miaulements, etc...
prouvant son contentement   )

je vous souhaite plein de bons moments à toi et Clément avec vos petits protégés

----------


## Calymone

Ce qui m'a choquee c'est qu'il as vraiment bien amocher la main de Clement, il l'a griffer et mordu à plusieurs endroits ...
Bon, c'est du passer, je sais que c'est pas volontaire, du moin, c'es l'habitude qu'il avais avant, et maintenant qu'il va mieu, il se revèle être une bonne tête de mulle ^^
Je ne peut plus ouvrir la porte de ma cuisine sans que Ycar se precipite, quitte à cogner tout ce qui est sur son passage (nous y compris), et quand je veux vite fermer la porte (je ne veux pas d'animaux dans la cuisine) il bloque la porte avec ce qu'il peut (une de ces pattes, sa tête ...), quand j'ouvre un placard, il se met dedans, dès qu'il voit de la nourriture (pour nous) il miaule sans arrêt, très fort ...
C'est asser impressionant de le voir comme ca, lui qui etais si sage, le boudin ^^

Oui, le matin quand je me lève, il viens à mes pieds, et miaule, car il attend que je le prenne dans les bras pour lui faire un calin et lui vide la vessie ensuite ...

----------


## crunchy94

C'est inévitable qu'il devienne un peu obsédé par la nourriture...comme
tous les chats qui ont manqué de tout.
Il a dû se faire chasser tant de fois que son instinct le guide d'autant
plus qu'aujourd'hui il se sent presque comme un "chat normal"! 

Mon Miko que j'ai sociabilisé a eu aussi une période où il ne pensait
qu'à assurer ses repas...et c'est aussi tout ce qui aide à les sociabiliser. 

Ca va lui passer à notre Ycar national, quand il aura intégré que le miam-miam
est garanti chez vous!

Bises et câlins.

----------


## tetiou

pauvre petit pépère il lui sera beaucoup pardonné pour ce qu'il a subi et dont il souffre encore   je pense pour avoir un minou qui présente
ces troubles qu'il souffre d'une forme de boulimie ; une fixation sur la nourriture due certainement à la nécessité qu'il a eu à chercher et parfois en vain 
à s'alimenter dans la rue...
ce sont les personnes qui leur font autant de mal qui sont à blamer ; eux ne demandent qu'à avoir un parcours de vie le plus lisse possible  et
nous manifester leur tendresse  

un petit coucou à Clément de compassion   et plein de bonnes choses à toi calymone

----------


## tetiou

c'est marrant crunchy94 a presque écrit la même chose que moi   à croire que j'ai fait un copier/coller  
comme quoi les grands esprits se rencontrent   et tout cela semble confirmer que ce petit voyou d'Ycar aura d'autres centres d'intérêts
dans les jours à venir pour le grand bien de sa môman et de son pôpa

----------


## Calymone

J'en est receuilli des chats, qui venaient eux aussi de la rue, mais alors une telle obsesion de la nourriture  
C'est incroyable, il ne vis que pour ca, et pourtant, il ne prend pas un poil de graisse, toujours svelte ...

Hier soir, j'ai ete obliger de le changer de pièce, car il nous lacère les jambes quand ont est a table, et miaule sans s'arrêter ... Je ne lui en veux pas, et je dis pas ca pour me plaindre, mais pour savoir s'il y a des cas similaires, parce que je pense aussi que ca viens de son passer, mais ca prend une telle ampleur, et j'ai aussi dejà receuilli des chats dans même cas, mais ca n'a jamais ete aussi exagerer ...

----------


## leecowboy

Bonsoir,

a t il de la nourriture a volonté? sinon si il aime le pain de mie autant lui en donner un peu, effectivement les chats de la rue aime souvent le pain.

et encore merci a vous pour lui   ::

----------


## milou21

bonjour à toutes! oui je confirme ! j'en ai 2 comme ça ! un qui saute dans le frigo dès qu'on l'ouvre ! l'autre qui saute dans notre assiette ! et il faut manger son yaourt debout car elle en raffole ! et cette même petite qui a aujourd'hui 2ans, (mon avatar) trouvée au milieu de la départementale à 1mois, elle crevait de faim et a'est inscrit dans sa mémoire !! c'est fou non!!?? mais c'est moins violent avec le temps !  et mon chien Maho ! au début il nous aurait bouffé si on s'approchait de sa gamelle!! c'est finit ,maintenant il a comprit ! c'est normal tout ça ,c'est la peur d'avoir faim

----------


## chamonik

Est-ce que le Zylkène ne pourrait pas avoir un effet régulateur sur cette anxiété qui entretient sa sensation de faim permanente ?

Quelqu'un a déjà posé la question aussi de savoir s'il avait sa nourriture à volonté, il est vrai que les chats ont besoin de grignoter toute la journée et l'idéal pour eux est d'avoir des croquettes en libre-service !
Lui acheter un Pipolino ou une boule à croquettes l'aiderait sans doute à se nourrir quand il le désire tout en faisant de l'exercice, ce serait vraiment l'idéal pour lui je pense !

----------


## Calymone

Non, pas de croquettes à volonter, il sais qu'il mange matin et soir, mais il le sais très bien, je ne peux tout simplement pas laisser de la nouriture à volonter pour plusieur raisons, d'abord parce que se serais mes chiens qui mangeraient la gamelle plutot que lui, car je ne peut pas mettre sa gamelle en hauteur, Ycar etant handicaper ... Et aussi parce que sa genèrerais des bagarres constantes, car dejà quand je lui donne sa gamelle, il serais dejà impensable que moi j'y mette les mains sans me faire mordre, alors si en plus un autre chat voulais y grignotter, bonjour les degats !!

----------


## chamonik

D'accord pour la gamelle, mais la boule à croquettes crois-tu que tes chiens la lui mangerait ?

Et pour le Zylkène, je pense que ça vaut le coup d'essayer !

----------


## Calymone

Mes chiens mangeraient n'importe quoi ^^

Le Zylkène, tu crois que ce serais efficace pour ce genre de troubles, qui n'en est peut être pas un ... C'est peut être juste dans sa nature, et ca rsque de s'estomper avec le temps, non ?

----------


## chamonik

Ce genre de trouble peut s'estomper à la longue bien sûr mais certains chats n'oublient jamais les galères qu'ils ont vécues en devant se battre pour chercher leur nourriture quotidiennement !

Ycar a non seulement eu la vie dure à ce niveau mais de plus avec ce qu'il vient de vivre il est évident qu'un traitement relaxant ne peut que lui être bénéfique !

Le Zylkène est réputé pour son effet bienfaisant sur les anxiétés sans effets secondaires négatifs, c'est pourquoi je pense que ça ne peut que lui faire du bien !

----------


## Calymone

Bon, j'en ai une boite complète à la maison, je vais commencer le traitement ...
On verra si se sera benefique ou non pour lui, merci chamonik

----------


## maya87

Bonjour,

Je fais partie du fan club d'Ycare sur faceboock    Et je suis happy de rejoindre celui de rescue   Je vois que le loulou a du caractère quand il s agit de nourriture   Je pense aussi que cela vient du fait qu'il a du se débrouiller seul dans la rue pour manger pauv tit père   . Mais il a la chance d avoir une môman et un pôpa adorable et compréhensif   .
Où en est-on pour le chariot du loulou   j espère qu'il fera bcp de progrés avec et que cela lui facilitera la vie  
J ai aussi regardé la vidéo de fuzzball... quel amour de chaton   tout comme Ycare elle est formidable et bravo à leurs mômans respectives   Gros câlins et  aux deux amours de loulous

----------


## chamonik

Le Zylkène ne pourra que faire du bien à Ycar, mais j'ai repensé à ce que tu disais sur sa façon de manger :
Je comprends très bien que tu ne puisses pas lui mettre ses croquettes à dispo. à cause des chiens et du fait qu'on ne peut pas non plus les lui mettre en hauteur parce qu'il ne peut pas sauter pour y accéder, cependant je me dis que 2 fois par jour ce n'est vraiment pas assez pour un chat en général et pour Ycar particulièrement puisqu'il fait une fixation névrotique sur la nourriture !
Le Pipolino est un instrument en plastique assez épais et rigide, je ne suis pas sûre que les chiens arriveraient à le déchiqueter, sinon je ne sais pas quoi conseiller à part qu'il faut nourrir Ycar au moins 3 ou 4 fois par jour !

----------


## milou21

moi je ne trouve pas que tu sois tres compréhensive ! tu aurais pu lui laisser tes fesses et la main de ton copain quand même!!      ::    je plaisante !  je sais que c'est un problème. on ne peut pas imaginer un petit coin où seul Ycar pourrait y accéder ,genre un carton avec un trou juste à sa taille ,ou une caisse,ou un trou dans la porte de ton placard de cuisine avec sa gamelle dans le fond? la derniere je sais,c'est une idée à la noix!   ::

----------


## chamonik

> moi je ne trouve pas que tu sois tres compréhensive ! tu aurais pu lui laisser tes fesses et la main de ton copain quand même!!        je plaisante !  je sais que c'est un problème. on ne peut pas imaginer un petit coin où seul Ycar pourrait y accéder ,genre un carton avec un trou juste à sa taille ,ou une caisse,ou un trou dans la porte de ton placard de cuisine avec sa gamelle dans le fond? *la derniere je sais,c'est une idée à la noix!*


Ah mais pas du tout, je trouve au contraire que c'est une idée à creuser (sans jeu de mots !), que tous ceux qui ont des idées (même saugrenues en apparence !) sur le problème n'hésitent pas à en faire part sur ce post, au pire on pourra toujours en rire !

----------


## Calymone

J'ai deux chiens qui font 3kg à tout casser, ou un chat passe, le chien passe aussi ....
Je ne trouve pas que 2 fois par jour ne soit pas asser, quand on vois que des gens ne donnent qu'une seule fois par jour à leur chat ...
La configuration actuelle de l'appart ne permet pas de laisser accès à Ycar, sans qu'au moin un chien puisse y aller ... Mais on reflechira, quand on aura emmenager dans notre maison ...
Ce n'est pas le fait qu'il ai faim,  quelques fois, il viens juste de finir sa gamelle, il suffi que je prenne un p'tit truc a grignotter, il reviens à la charge !!!

Sinon, ca va mieu, il as compris que quand je lui dit NON, c'est non, donc quand il commence à être ennerver quand on passe à table par exemple, je lui dit non, et je le porte un peu plus loin (de la table) du coup il reste au loin, il miaule de temps en temps, mais c'est beaucoup mieux   ::

----------


## milou21

et oui,ce n'est pas qu'il à faim! c'est juste une idée fixe ,nalou(mon avatar) elle ne pense qu'à ça même si elle a sa gamelle à dispo ,elle nous attaque à table ,elle pique tout ce qu'elle trouve,ce n'est pas de la faim! c'est de la boulimie     ::

----------


## tititita

contente q Ycar soit en forme
il me fait penser a mon matou 
qui essaye regulierement de mettre 
les pattesdans mon assiette! 
Mon matou a 13 ans donc c est un papi
il a ete trouve dans une ferme mais bon 
il avait 2 mois quand il a ete adopte 
j ai le probleme que je n ai pas les nouveaux messages
ciao

----------


## crunchy94

Calymone, il est nécessaire qu'Ycar se régule de lui-même. 
Je trouve qu'il faudrait lui donner des croquettes à volonté un certain
temps, jusqu'à ce qu'il comprenne qu'il n'a plus rien à craindre au niveau
"manque de nourriture". 

S'il n'a que deux repas par jour, il ne peut pas intégrer le fait qu'il aura
"toujours" à manger à présent qu'il n'est plus à la rue...en revanche ça
passe par l'étape de lui proposer en continu à manger! 

Une fois qu'il sera rassuré, tu pourras te remettre à le nourrir plusieurs
fois par jour (mais au moins 3!!!!!), car son obsession qui est une inquiétude
sera passée...

2 fois par jour c'est trop peu pour le système digestif du chat...tu le sais!

De surcroît, tout est à refaire pour lui car il n'a connu que l'absence de bouffe.

Tant que tu ne le rassure pas comme je te l'ai dit, tu risques de générer du stress
pour lui. Idem pour les "Non!", dur-dur pour ce loulou qui a si peur de ne plus avoir 
à manger.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

J'avais lu qu'un chat peut manger jusque 18 fois par jour et que c'était bien de lui laisser sa gamelle toute la journée
Donc je vais aussi dans ce sens mais je sais que d'autres donnant à heures fixes  :hein2: 
Le manger rassure c'est indéniable

----------


## Calymone

Ycar va mieu, il a appris à ne plus trop reclamer à table (je dit plus trop, car il arrive que ...), il as compris que quand nous, nous avons fini de manger, c'est l'heure de la bouffe pour lui ^^

----------


## oualie13

> J'avais lu qu'un chat peut manger jusque 18 fois par jour et que c'était bien de lui laisser sa gamelle toute la journée
> Donc je vais aussi dans ce sens mais je sais que d'autres donnant à heures fixes  :hein2: 
> Le manger rassure c'est indéniable


Bien sur, un chat mange à longueur de journée. Mais il faut se mettre à la place de calymone, si elle dit que ça n'est pas possible pour elle de lui laisser une gamelle sans que les chiens y touchent, c'est la vérité et je pense que ça ne l'amuse pas  
Mais pas mal l'idée du placard dans la cuisine, à creuser!

----------


## mariecaro

des nouvelles d'ycar et de l'autre chat(te) calins.

----------


## crunchy94

Ca avance côté chariot?
Calymone, tu as pu commander le chariot
de notre prince? 
Et sa balnéo? Il se laisse faire?

----------


## kalie

Je fais un copier coller du MP que j'ai reçu de Calymone, elle ne peut donc pas trop se connecter en ce moment  




> Coucou !!
> 
> excuse pour le retard de la reponse, je suis en pleine
>  garde canine chez des gens, du coup cest clement qui gère tout à la 
> maison ...
> Ici, je n'est pas de PC, c'est ma petite soeur qui m'a preter le sien, mais le clavier deconne, il marche une fois sur 10 !!
> 
> A
>  propos du chariot, c'est la poisse (j'ai pas de bol en ce moment !!) le
> ...

----------


## kalie

Ycar est allé chez le véto aujourd'hui car il a un escare qui s'est formé, c'était plein de pus, le trou est assez gros et profond, ça va être long à guérir, il a aussi testé et est FIV +, test qu'il faudra sans doute confirmer par PCR.

Calymone ne peut pas écire donc je mets les nouvelles à sa place    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## papillon60000

mince pauvre pt Ycar, lui qui est si courageux ! le sort sur lui pauvre pt père

courage à sa môman et son papa et Ycar accroche mon pépère tu le mérites !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::

----------


## tetiou

je suis vraiment attristée de voir que petit Ycar doit faire face à de nouveaux problèmes
et pas des moindres 
pauvre petit chéri il va lui falloir bien du courage   ainsi qu'à Calymone et Clément  

je vous envoie toute mon amitié et pense bien à vous tous en souhaitant que tout puisse s'améliorer un tant soit peu  

plein de bonnes pensées vers vous

----------


## Calymone

Bonsoir à tous !!

Comme l'as dit Kalie, je e peux pas beaucoup poster en ce moment ...

Alos voilà, nous sommes retournes chez le veto aujourd'hui, car ces problèmes d'escarres sont toujours là, et on beaucoup beaucoup de mal à se refermes, et aussi parce que la même chose c'est produite, de l'autre côter ...

Je ne peux pas vous mettre les photos, car c'est franchement pas beau à voir ... mais je vous laisse quand même une photo de sa bouille d'amour  

Dans le lit hier soir,fesant un calin :



Avec ma petite soeur, operation Calins :

----------


## kalie

Ti père il est mimi dans sa couche   :amour:

----------


## tetiou

pauvre petit chéri heureusement qu'il est tombé dans une famille qui s'occupe si bien de lui  
les escarres sont-ils dus à son frottement par terre lorsqu'il se déplace?
le chariot est-il susceptible d'améliorer ses problèmes?
j'aimerais tant que son sort puisse s'améliorer à ce petit minou tout trognon  
m'ont l'air de bien s'entendre la petite soeur de Calymone et Ycar (petits câlins tout doux) 

plein de bonnes choses à toute la petite troupe

----------


## papillon60000

des nouvelles ?

----------


## tititita

des nouvelles D ycar 
j espere qu il n a plus les escars
pauvre petit cheri
Calymone j ai un probleme avec Rescue ,car je n ai pas les nouveaux posts  :hein:

----------


## teddy82

Des nouvelles de ca petit minou?

----------


## oualie13

je pense qu'il faut être patients, calymone est à mon avis en plein déménagement    ::

----------


## Gimli

> Ycar va mieu, il a appris à ne plus trop reclamer à table (je dit plus trop, car il arrive que ...), il as compris que quand nous, nous avons fini de manger, c'est l'heure de la bouffe pour lui ^^


Chez moi, les animaux passent toujours avant ! D'abord les chats, puis les chiens, puis les chevaux, puis les humains ! Et seulement les chats ont de la nourriture à disposition toute la journée (dans la cave, car mes chiens ont peur de descendre l'escalier, ou sous un meuble, car mes chiens sont grands)... Mais bon, avec des petits chiens, je comprends que ce soit un problème...

A part ça, quelles nouvelles ? Assez de dons pour un chariot ? Sinon, je peux encore participer. Je ne trouvais plus le post d'Ycar depuis pas mal de temps, alors je ne suis plus trop au courant...

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour a tous, je suis desolee, je suis en plein emenagement/travaux et je n'ai plus de PC ni internet d'ailleur ...

Je peux me connecter via mon telephone mais ne peut pas venirsur rescue uniquement sur Facebook voilà les nouvelle, je fais un copier coller de ce que j'y est ecrit hier :

"Bonjour a tous/tes ! Merci beaucoup pour vos petits messages sa me fais plaisir et me remonte le moral, en effet je vien de perdre un de mes chats, alors le moral est au plus bas . . . Ycar, depuis plusieur jour est très reserver et n'est pas dans son assiette, je pense a une baisse de forme et sa m'inquiète alors nous... allons l'emmener chez le veto pour etre sur qu'il n'est rien, et aussi pour faire le test pcr pour faire confirmer ou non sa positivité au fiv . . .
si quelqu'un inscrit sur rescue pouvais y copier/coller ce message car je ne peut l'atteindre avec la connection de mon telephone"

Toujours hier, mais plus tard :

"Bon, on as vu le vêto cettd après midi, 40.3 de température . . . Il as donc eu une injection d'antibio a diffusion lente, le véto ne peut pas dire si c'est un petit virus banal ou si c'est le fiv qui commence a se reveiller . . . La il a toujours beaucoup de fièvre et toujours pas la forme ! Je dors avec lui cette nui...t pour pouvoir le surveiller, de tout coeur, j'espère qu'il couve juste un petit virus, il reste a attendre, en esperant que la temperature baisse le plus vite possible . . ."

Aujourd'hui, Ycar va mieu, enfin, je retrouve MON Ycar, celui qui nous suit partout dans la maison, qui met sa tête dans le frigo quand on l'ouvre, au cas ou que ... Celui qui nous lacère les jambes quand on fais a manger, et celui ui viens chercher des calins sans arrêt, bref, ca va mieu et me voilà hyper soulagee, car ce matin, il avais toujours la fièvre et ce n'etais pas la super forme, enfin, je le prefère mille fois quand il pique dans les assiettes, que quand il est malade et ange UNIQUEMENT dans sa gamelle ^^

Ps : Chez moi aussi les animaux passent avant tout, sinon Ycar ne serais pas là,avec nous, car c'est (Sans vouloir e faire gonfler les chevilles ^^) asser compliquer avec Ycar, il faut être là presque 24/24, rien que les couches, je dois lui changer au moin 5 fois par jour, et verifier qu'il n'y ai pas d'escarres, faire les soins etc ...
Hier encore on as acheter une barrière pour mettre à la porte d'entree, pour eviter qu'il ne descende les marches (il y en as 4) et bin il as reussi a quand même passer, enfin, la moitier du corps, l'autre est rester bloquer, j'ai bien cru que j'alais devoir scier les barreaux!! Du coup, il va falloir trouver une autre astuce    ::

----------


## oualie13

cool pour ycare, moins pour ton chatounet... C'est lequel?

----------


## tetiou

::   tu es plus que courageuse petite Calymone  :ange2:  et nous sommes de tout coeur avec toi
nous savons évidemment qu'il te faut beaucoup de patience et de dévouement pour t'occuper de petit Ycar compte tenu de ses nombreuses pathologies   ::  
et je le dis et le répète il a au moins cette chance de vous avoir trouvé Clément, la ptite soeur et toi ....   ::  
avec un regard comme le sien il faut avoir du tempérament pour lui résister ; moi franchement pas à la hauteur pour cela    ::  
je voudrais tant que son état s'améliore un tant soit peu et qu'il ne soit pas au contraire contraint de subir comme en ce moment d'autres affections ...
un peu de répit pour lui ptit pépère et pour vous aussi serait le bienvenu    ::  
je vous fais plein de bisous d'encouragement et d'affection  :bisous3:

----------


## kalie

Je souhaite bon rétablissement au petit Ycar   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

Pour ta barrière tu peux la doubler avec du grillage à poule, c'est pas trop cher et au moins ta barrière continuera à te servir    :Embarrassment: k: 

Courage   :bisous3:

----------


## Gimli

Eh bien, quand on constate comme il est déjà actif avec ce lourd handicap, qu'est-ce que ce sera avec un chariot ! Cela promet de l'amusement, lol ! Et plus d'escarres ?

----------


## cathy B

Je viens de tomber sur la bannière concernant Ycar chat accidenté, j'avais déjà vu sur facebook c'est donc pour cela que j'ai cliqué sur cette bannière pour voir ce qu'il lui était à nouveau arrivé !
Mais je me rend compte que ce n'est plus à jour, le petit Ycar est chez Alysson et il a déjà été opéré!
Si vous pouviez mettre vos annonces à jour, qu'on voye les urgences. Je ne dis pas qu'Ycar n'est pas une urgence !
Bonne journée

----------


## Gimli

Comment va Ycar ? A-t'il son chariot ?

----------


## Calymone

copier/coller de facebook :

le 17 août :

"Bonsoir a tout le monde, désolée pour le peu de réponses, j'ai un gros problème de pc, en fait il ne marche plus . . . Nous sommes en plus en plein emmenagement, je viens de m'installer dans notre nouvelle maison pour gerer les travaux + les animaux, donc pas de pc avant un bon moment, la, je me connecte depuis mon tel...ephone et ca me coute un bras en connection internet . . ."

"Les escares de ycar vont mieu et tout est presque refermer ! Par contre, il y a un autre problème, il fais des plaies de frottement a l'interieur des pattes, seule solution, lui mettre des pyjamas, MAIS il ne les supporte absolument pas, sa le "parylise" il se couche et tourne sur lui meme, sans s'arreter, je m'etais dit qu'avec le temps sa changerais . . . Mais non, je crois meme que c'est pire, je n'ai donc aucune solution pour empeche ses plaies de se former . . . Si vous avez d'ailleurs des idées, je suis toute ouie, car c'est un reel problème et meme le temps n'y changera malheuresement rien ! A part sa il va très bien, il as pris un peu de poid et reclame un peu moin ..."

le 30 âout :

"Bonjour a tous/tes ! Merci beaucoup pour vos petits messages sa me fais plaisir et me remonte le moral, en effet je vien de perdre un de mes chats, alors le moral est au plus bas . . . Ycar, depuis plusieur jour est très reserver et n'est pas dans son assiette, je pense a une baisse de forme et sa m'inquiète alors nous... allons l'emmener chez le veto pour etre sur qu'il n'est rien, et aussi pour faire le test pcr pour faire confirmer ou non sa positivité au fiv . . ."


"Bon, on as vu le vêto cettd après midi, 40.3 de température . . . Il as donc eu une injection d'antibio a diffusion lente, le véto ne peut pas dire si c'est un petit virus banal ou si c'est le fiv qui commence a se reveiller . . . La il a toujours beaucoup de fièvre et toujours pas la forme ! Je dors avec lui cette nui...t pour pouvoir le surveiller, de tout coeur, j'espère qu'il couve juste un petit virus, il reste a attendre, en esperant que la temperature baisse le plus vite possible . . ."


le 31 âout :

"Aujourd'hui, Ycar va mieu, enfin, je retrouve MON Ycar, celui qui nous suit partout dans la maison, qui met sa tête dans le frigo quand on l'ouvre, au cas ou que ... Celui qui nous lacère les jambes quand on fais a manger, et celui ui viens chercher des calins sans arrêt, bref, ca va mieu et me voilà hyper soulagee, ca...r ce matin, il avais toujours la fièvre et ce n'etais pas la super forme, enfin, je le prefère mille fois quand il pique dans les assiettes, que quand il est malade et ange UNIQUEMENT dans sa gamelle ^^"

le 6 septembre :

"Test confirmé par PCR, ycar est bien FIV+ ..."

le 8 septembre :

"re alors voila quelque nouvelle de alysson et de ycar,
alysson a donc de probleme d'ordi comme vous avez pus le lire, elle peut venir sur facebook et lire ce qu'on met sur la page mais comme son clavier a lacher sa lui est très difficile de répondre, je suis donc la pour l'aider a le faire :-)
sinon pour ycar les nouvell...es, il a quelque montée de fiévre, et après avoir regarder les 1ere photo avec les derniere prise de lui, alysson trouve qu'il a maigir, quand il mange son ventre grossie mais il semble qu'il ne prend pas de poids, sinon il mange toujours avec entrain la fiévre ne joue pas sur son appétit, et quand il a pas de fievre il est comme avant, et il veut tout le temps aller prendre l'air dehors
pour le chariot vus que pour le moment a cause de son probleme d'ordi alysson ne peut pas ce remettre en contact la personne qui s'en occupe, elle a essaier de le faire marcher avec celui qu'elle utilise pour sa petite chienne et ycar n'a pas l'air d'etre super accro a cette machine :-)"

aujourd'hui :

"bonjour tout le monde
voila quelque nouvelle de notre ycar national lol
il est allé chez le veto hier, car alysson avait qu'il avait des plai sur les coté de son nez, le véto pense que c'est des lévures, et donc il a de la métadine pour essai de soigner ce probleme, alysson mettra d'ailleurs de photo pour nous montré, si...non en revennent du veto il a eu le droit a une petite ballade sur les bord de seine il a bien aimer mais est rester près d'alysson
sinon une des escarre sur ces jambes c'est reouverte, pas encore enorme comme la dernier fois, donc voila il ce fait soigner sinon a part sa il va bien, alysson ma pas parler de monté de fievre je pense que sa c'est donc calmer voila c'est tout pour le moment lol ;-)"

----------


## mariecaro

bsr un grand merci à calymone pour s'occuper d'ycar et pour nous donner de ses nouvelles.  :merci:   :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  calins au chat.............

----------


## tititita

Une bise a Ycar
je n ai plus eu les posts
j espere qu il ne va plus avoir des soucis .
courage

----------


## tetiou

décidément la vie est loin d'être un long fleuve tranquille pour ce petit trésor    ::  
et Calymone qui est en panne d'ordi   :grrr: 
malgré tout ça la petite famille trouve encore le temps de se balader avec Monsieur Ycar, star internationale    ::   qui apprécie mais qui colle tout de même
aux basques de sa Môman des fois que ...   ::   ti père   :amour: 
je souhaite vraiment que son état s'améliore, qu'on ait enfin ne serait-ce qu'une bonne nouvelle concernant ce ptit bonhomme qui ne demande qu'à manger et gambader dans le
jardin si j'ai tout bien compris    ::  
bon courage à tout ce petit monde ma fois fort bien soudé    ::   et d'un courage très remarquable   :bisous3:  et tout plein de gros boudous    ::

----------


## Calymone

Bonjour à tous, 

Et bien voilà je ne sais trop comment l'annoncer, un être plus qu'exeptionnel nous as quitter cette après midi, Ycar nous as quitter ...
Cette saloperie de maladie me l'a arraché, comme ca, sans prévenir ...

Je ne ferais pas de long texte, je pense que la plupart d'entre vous sait a quel point je l'aime et combien ca me déchire le coeur de vous ecrire ca. Je pense qu'il as eu les derniers plus beau moments de sa vie, et c'est tout à fait réciproque.

Je vous laisse, pas la force d'en ecrire plus, je voulais malgrès tout remercier infiniment tout les gens qui l'ont soutenu, les maraines, les donateurs et tout les autres qui ont cru en lui, il c'est battu vous savez, jusqu'au bout, il mérite tout ce qui as été fait pour lui ....

RIP    ::   mon petit coeur, je t'aime   ::

----------


## papillon60000

mince, pauvre pt coeur, cela n'aura pas durer longtemps le bonheur, mais je pense que mieux vaut la qualité que la quantité
merci à vous 2 de l'avoir si bien soutenu, veillé, accompagné et aimé
plein de courage à vous
sois heureux pt Ycar si courageux   :amour:

----------


## worldofcat

::   oh mince je suis vraiment tres triste pour toi Calymone !!!

 :adieu:  ma ptite mascotte va me manquer, c'est vraiment une triste nouvelle, put... de maladie !

 :bisous3:  Merci a toi Calymone pour tout l'amour et les soins que tu lui a apporté, il a connu grace a toi ce que ca veut dire d'etre chouchouté (et je crois que le mot est faible...), nous sommes vraiment de tout coeur avec toi dans ce moment douloureux.

RIP mon petit Ycar, comme ce célébre personnage légendaire tu as déployé tes ailes pour rejoindre la lumiére !

----------


## oualie13

et moi qui vient de t'envoyer un mp en te demandant de ses nouvelles...
c'est terrible ma pauvre, je suis de tout coeur avec toi   :bisous3:

----------


## titopastille

Repose en paix petit coeur
merci de lui avoir offert un peu de douceur, lui qui a dû traverser tant de souffrances

----------


## Coline54

Reposes en paix petit Ycar, veilles sur Calymone et son cheri qui t'ont ouvert leur porte et surtout leur grand coeur
Courage à vous deux  :bisous3:

----------


## graizilou

trés triste histoire mais au moins il aura été heureux auprès de vous. oui c une foutue maladie.

----------


## losclena

c est la première fois que je viens poster quelque chose, mais aujourd hui j'ai vraiment mal au coeur pour ce petit ange qui s est tant battu.
je pense aussi à sa famille qui l'a tant aidé, j'ai beaucoup pleuré en lisant la vie d'Ycar, et j'aurais souhaité qu il vive encore un peu mais c est la dure réalité .......
je vous embrasse fort

----------


## kalie

J'avais plus le suivi, je suis vraiment désolée pauvre bébé, lui qui s'est battu, toi qui l'a accompagné dans sa souffrance, dans les bons et les mauvais moment.

Ycar tu es un petit ange qui n'a fais que passer    ::  

Bonne route trésor, Alysson courage   :bisous3:

----------


## Mushu76

tu t'es battu petit Ycar, on a espéré des miracles pour toi...
reposes en paix, ta vie de souffrance est terminée...on n'oubliera pas ton envie de vivre malgré tout...

je suis triste pour tous ceux qui t'ont accompagné, t'ont donné plein d'amour et doivent trouver ta place bien vide maintenant   :adieu:  ... et je leur souhaite beaucoup de courage   :bisous3:

----------


## melusine23

::  
Merci Calymone pour ce que tu as fait pour lui, jusqu'à la fin...   ::

----------


## marymandine

Les  mots adéquats n'existent pas... :kao7: 

Soit en paix et toujours heureux...    ::

----------


## Calymone

C'est encore très compliqué pour moi de m'exprimé à son sujet, c'est très très douloureux, et j'espère que vous le comprendrez.

Je reçoit tout vos messages de soutient et d'encouragement, je pleure à la lecture de chacun d'eux, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de mots pour décrire tout ce qui se passe, vous êtes tous d'un soutient et d'une gentillesse sans faille et je ne vous remercierais jamais tous asser ...
Je suis pour l'instant incapable de vous répondre individuellement, c'est trop dur, pour moi rien que d'essayer de ne pas m'éffondrer devant telle ou telle chose qui me fait penser à lui c'est très difficile ...

Je vous embrasse tous très fort, en espérant que je puisse m'exprimer un peu mieux par la suite ...

----------


## tetiou

::   inutile de nous répondre individuellement Alysson ce n'est pas important    ::   on sait que tu n'as pas le coeur à ça 
je n'avais pas ouvert mon ordi depuis lundi et cette nouvelle m'a beaucoup affectée    ::   alors toi qui le chouchoutais tous les jours on imagine 
ta  peine   :bisous2:  et on ne peut que penser à toi et à ton chagrin immense 
ptit amour il n'aura pas eu la vie facile    ::   mais dis toi bien qu'il a au moins eu la chance de croiser ton chemin ce petit ange et on sait que tu as tout fait pour lui 
rendre la vie la plus agréable possible    :bisous3:  sans compter tes efforts...
il est au paradis des ptits chats d'un courage exceptionnel et il repose en paix    ::  
prends bien soin de toi Alysson et aussi de tes autres petits protégés qui vont ressentir le vide qu'a laissé petit Ycar...
je t'embrasse petit bébé là où tu es ...   ::   ta petite frimousse va encore occuper nos pensées longtemps    ::

----------


## tetiou

:amour:  on remercie aussi Clément et la petite soeur qui apparemment ne donnaient pas leur place quand il s'agissait de prodiguer des câlins
au petit ange    ::  
tout mon soutien à eux deux aussi    ::

----------


## Calymone

Voilà, ca fait maintenant plusieurs jours que je recule, mais j'ai quelques petite choses à vous dire ...

Le 29 Septembre au matin, j'ai trouver Ycar complètement gelé, imcapable de se déplacer, Ycar restant Ycar il as quand même réussi à manger quelques croquettes, je l'est alors pris dans les bras, l'est emmitouflé da...ns une grosse couverture, et on as sauté dans la voiture, direction le véto ..

Il étais encore bien conscient, bien que gelé et très faible,je l'ai garder serrer contre moi, il m'a alors planté les griffes dans la main, sans vouloir me laché, comme pour me rasurer ...

Le vétérnaire nous as bien sûr pris en urgence, sa temperature étais de 32.3 °C, des emoragies ce développaient partout dans son petit corps, les muqueuses d'une blancheure affolante, anémie ...

Le véto nous a proposé 2 choix, l'hospitalisé afin de le maintenir dans son etat, sans aucun espoirt que ca passe, ou le faire endormir à jamais, et l'accompagner pour son dernier voyage ...

Honnêtement, je n'ai pas voulu m'acharner, il a dé...jà beaucoup souffert dans le passé, j'ai préferé lui dire au revoir à tout jamais ...

Ycar ne pesais plus que 2,010kg, en effet, le FIV c'étais surement délaré suite à son opération, comme il avais été mis sous cortisone pendant près de 10 jours, tout ca n'avais rien arrangé, il as perdu du poids, beaucoup de poid depuis son opé, ceci expliquerais cela ...

Je me devais de vous expliquer ce qu'il c'est passer, ce n'est pas de gaité de coeur que je le fait, mais nous en avons longtemps parler avec kalie, beaucoup de gens connaissent son histoire, l'ont soutenu, ont fait des dons, matériel et financier ...
Encore une fois Merci à vous tous qui êtes exceptionnels !

----------


## Calymone

A propos des dons, comme l'argent pour le chariot n'a pas été utilisé, nous devons vous proposer 2 choix, soit chaqun d'entre vous veut récupérer son don, soit nous en faisont dons à l'association de kalie qui as été là pour soutenir Ycar, qui as accepté d'endosser un tel travail (et elle en as déjà beaucoup, croyez moi... !!!).

Kalie, a, par exemple une petite minette qui c'est fait opérer de la patte avant, sauvée in extremis de l'amputation, beauoup de frais engagés, et pas beaucoup de dons malhereusement.

Même punitions pour les maraines, tout l'argent du parainage n'ayant pas été utilisé (je pense particulièrement à Audrey, qui as parainer Ycar à l'année), soit vous récupérez vos parainages, soit je propose que cet argent soit utiliser pour les minous de kalie, en parainant le chat de votre choix de l'asso "asistance aux félins dieppois"
Kalie n'a aucune famille d'acceuil, elle se débrouille seule et acceuille elle même les chats en detresse, voici son forum :

http://assistanceauxfelins.forumactif.com/forum.htm
Les marraines pourront alors choisir leur loulou à marrainé ...


http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 299080.htm
L'apel aux dons pour la mimine qui a failli se faire amputé ..

Kalie, je pense n'avoir ren oublié ..? 

 :adieu:

----------


## tetiou

::   merci Alysson pour tout ce que tu as fait pour ce petit chéri d'Ycar 
on sent à travers tes mots à quel point tu es affectée et combien tu l'aimais ...
vos derniers moments ensemble ont été très beaux, remplis de douceur...
tu as fait j'en suis sûre tout ce que tu pouvais pour lui mais l'heure de la séparation avait sonné...
tu es très courageuse de venir nous expliquer les derniers soupirs de "notre" petit protégé...
il n'est pas du à tout le monde de recueillir un petit chat présentant de nombreux problèmes et de si bien s'en occuper en dépit des tâches habituelles qui restent présentent  :amour3: 
au lieu de t'en vouloir, tu devrais avoir de l'estime pour toi
ton petit ange repose en paix    ::  
courage petite Alysson...nous pensons vraiment à toi, ta petite famille et à ton petit "bébé"   ::   ...qui s'est si bien battu...

----------


## tetiou

::   merveilleuse idée Calymone...
Kalie n'aura jamais suffisamment de dons pour soigner ses petits poilus...pensez à elle...un PETIT DON constitue déjà un GRAND GESTE ...  :bisous2: 
Aidez cette formidable Association qui n'a pas beaucoup de moyens...ce sera un grand réconfort pour Kalie qui doit souvent se sentir bien seule à oeuvrer ...   ::

----------


## kalie

Non tout est dit Calymone, c'est déjà vu avec Audrey elle parrainera Djin et Casimir en hommage à notre regretté Ycar    ::  

Je mets ici l'appel aux dons aussi concernant la facture véto de l'asso si les personnes veulent savoir à quoi servira l'argent, page 2, la première étant réglée :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 616-30.htm

Merci à tous.

Et grosses pensées pour Calymone ,  :bisous3:

----------


## Calymone

Ok, audrey m'as dit ...

je met le lien que tu as donner sur Facebook 

merci kalie    ::

----------


## chamonik

Je découvre seulement aujourd'hui que notre petit Ycar n'est plus là, je suis très triste et je me dis que la vie a été très injuste avec lui en ne lui laissant pas cette dernière chance de finir sa vie plus longuement, avec son handicap mais en bonne santé et entouré d'amour !
Il était tellement attachant et décidé à vivre malgré ce terrible accident que nous ne pensions pas que sa vie se terminait si vite !

Personnellement j'approuve pleinement cette idée que les protégés de Kalie bénéficient des dons destinés au chariot d'Ycar et je suppose qu'il en est de même pour tous les donateurs !

 :merci:  à Calymone de s'être autant battue autant pour permettre à Ycar de survivre dans les meilleures conditions jusqu'à la fin 

 ::   :bisous2:  :bisous3:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Au revoir petit ange

----------


## Gimli

Oh, quelle triste nouvelle... Ycar est mort le même jour que ma chienne de 7 ans, 2 disparitions tellement difficiles à accepter. Les larmes me montent aux yeux, c'était un chat si attachant ! Je n'oublierai jamais son joli minois expressif et intelligent.

----------


## tetiou

::   c'est vrai qu'on s'était déjà vraiment attaché à ce petit ange courageux    ::  
  toute ma sympathie et ma tristesse pour votre petite chienne Gimli  :bisous3:

----------


## ilionee

::  
RIP petit ange, RIP magnifique Ycar !

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis très triste de cette disparition... Qu'il repose en paix.
Merci pour tout ce que tu as fait en tout cas.

----------


## tititita

Calymone,
j ai pu voir ton message aujourd hui il y avait la baniere
D ycar sur un autre post et je n avais plus de messages
de ton post.
Je suis desolee pour Ycar et pour toi j imagine la tristesse
mais tu as etait une lumiere dans savie,sans toi il serait mort
au bord de la route.
J ai ete tres hereuse de pouvoir t aider pour son operation
nous avons perdu la soeur de notre chat en 2006 suite a une tumeur a
cause des vaccins,elle etait la et une dizaine de jours plus tard elle
nous a quitte ,son dernier souffle dans mes bras.
Ycar maintenant est au ciel,et il ne souffre plus et veille sur toi.
je t embrasse

----------


## BBJPDS

Calymone....   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  . Je pense qu'Ycar est parti comme ça    ::   , parce qu'il a eu une fin de vie pleine d'amour - ce qui était complètement inespéré. Je comprends la peine que tu as dû ressentir lorsque tu as dû prendre la décision, mais tu lui as permis de se reposer avant le grand voyage. J'adore que tu existes, Calymone. Ce que tu as fait pour lui est magnifique, aussi magnifique que son regard - c'est pour dire !   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## Ligia94

*J'ai découvert cette histoire hier soir, elle m'a totalement bouleversée...*   :kao7:

----------


## Calymone

Je suis très touchée que des personnes lisent encore son post, et s'intéressent à son histoire, car en effet son histoire n'est pas banale, il mérite qu'on s'attarde sur lui, il étais extraordinaire, il me manque terriblement, c'est incroyable, ces marraines viennent au moins une fois par mois sur sa page Facebook, pour écrire un petit mot, montrer qu'elles pensent à lui.

C'est LUI qui m'a montrer "le chemin" vers les handicapés, qui m'as donné envie de me "pencher" là dessus, et de faire ce que je suis en train de faire maintenant, sincèrement ! Les gens vont dire que c'est du blabla, on dirais un texte tiré d'un compte de fée, mais c'est réellement ça, Ycar et moi c'était tellement fusionnel, avec mes propres chats, recueillis tout petits et biberonnés dès leur plus jeune âge pour la plupart, je n'ai pas cette relation si particulière ...

Merci encore une fois pour vos gentils commentaires, si y'a bien quelqu'un à féliciter, c'est Ycar, pas moi, tout le monde ou presque ici aurais fais la même chose, on est tous là pour la même chose !!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ligia94

*Plein de bises, Calymone, je ne peux qu'imaginer à quel point cette relation a été forte, unique...

Mais c'est si dur, dans les vidéos, de le voir glisser, presque léviter, par la seule magie de ses pâtes avant...

Ycar était tellement beau, il n'y avait que douceur absolue dans son regard...
Ce genre d'histoire est plus fort que la mort, Ycar sera toujours là, quelque part, à veiller. Je crois que vous le retrouverez, d'une façon ou d'une autre.
Car sa venue dans votre vie avait un sens, une raison d'être. C'était un cadeau.

Courage !*   :calinou:

----------


## Zuzana

Repose en paix Ycar   ::   ::  

Courage Calymone  :bisous3:

----------


## Gimli

> *Plein de bises, Calymone, je ne peux qu'imaginer à quel point cette relation a été forte, unique...
> 
> Mais c'est si dur, dans les vidéos, de le voir glisser, presque léviter, par la seule magie de ses pâtes avant...
> 
> Ycar était tellement beau, il n'y avait que douceur absolue dans son regard...
> Ce genre d'histoire est plus fort que la mort, Ycar sera toujours là, quelque part, à veiller. Je crois que vous le retrouverez, d'une façon ou d'une autre.
> Car sa venue dans votre vie avait un sens, une raison d'être. C'était un cadeau.
> 
> Courage !*   :calinou:


C'est très vrai et très beau ce que dit  Ligia94... Je pense la même chose : aucun chat n'arrive par hasard dans votre vie... Les chats sont des messagers, ils transmettent quelque chose, ils ne disparaissent jamais vraiment...

----------


## Chatdesîles

Ycar ...

----------


## evmi86

Je viens tout juste de découvrir cette histoire magnifique, émouvante  et attendrissante

c'est une si belle histoire,un si beau geste que vous avez fait pour Ycar, Calymone !

J'ai récemment perdu un chien exceptionnel,et je pense comprendre un peu ce que vous ressentez, mais pour ma part je pense que ces animaux exceptionnels avec qui nous avions un lien si fort nous accompagnent tout au long de notre vie, et une fois qu'ils sont partis, ils restent toujours présents dans nos coeurs et dans notre vie, ils veillent sur nous depuis leur paradis !
...ce paradis où toutes leurs maladies, tous leurs handicaps disparaissent à tout jamais...

N'oubliez jamais la leçon de courage que nous avons pu lire dans ces pages, l'histoire de ce chat plus courageux que certains humains, qui s'est battu contre son handicap et contre cette terrible maladie...

Il a eu la chance de rencontrer une famille extra, de profiter de leur amour durant les derniers mois de sa vie...
Il a aussi réussi à rassembler des gens formidables, cette grande chaîne de solidarité qui a permis de prolonger sa vie.
Ainsi Ycar restera dans nos coeurs où il aura toujours une place à part.

Bravo à vous tous !


PS : Calymone, suite à votre dernier message, pouvons-nous comprendre que vous vous consacrez désormais à des chats abîmés par la vie, depuis que vous avez rencontré Ycar ?

----------


## Calymone

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos messages !

Evmi, pour répondre à votre dernière question, vous avez tout à fait raison. Même si, le destin as fait que je me suis occupée d'handicapés moins lourds qu'Ycar avant son arrivée à la maison, et que j'avais décidé d'adopter Fanette, petite chienne handicapée du train arrière juste avant qu'Ycar soit trouvé ainsi, c'est lui qui m'a "ouvert" les yeux et le coeur, pour ces loulous.

Je suis en pleine création d'assos avec Clément, mon conjoint, pour accueillir des chats handicapés, malades ou ayant besoin de soins, les remettre sur patte pour ensuite les proposer à l'adoption, cette association portera son nom.

Pas mal de projets en tête, les statuts sont rédigés, il n'y as plus qu'à les envoyer, à trouver un bon véto avec qui faire un partenariat proche de chez moi ...

Une chatterie verra le jour aussi, car j'ai une grande dépendance de 30m2 au fond de notre jardin, qui sera rénovée et transformée en chaterie pour quelques chats positif au FIV/FELV .

Voilà en gros, je n'en avais pas encore parler ici, de ce projet.

Je vous laisse le lien rescue de ma petite chienne Fanette :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t275895-fa ... ht=fanette

Celui de Carlson, incontinent fécale et urinaire, qui as passer quelques mois à la maison, avant de décéder du FELV ...:

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t289626-ca ... ht=carlson

Et il y en as bien d'autres, qui n'ont pas forcément leur post sur rescue ...

Merci beaucoup Evmi, si vous souhaitez avoir d'autres détails, n'hésitez surtout pas !    ::

----------


## sandidu122

Bonjour,
Excusez moi de remonter ce sujet mais j' aimerai poser une question si ce n'est pas trop indiscrète. Peux tu me dire combien tu as dépensé pour tous les traitements, balnéothérapie, kiné etc..?

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit ange

----------


## Calymone

> Bonjour,Excusez moi de remonter ce sujet mais j' aimerai poser une question si ce n'est pas trop indiscrète. Peux tu me dire combien tu as dépensé pour tous les traitements?


Bonjour,Alors là, je suis incapable de vous donner une somme exacte, mais c'est sûr que c'est beaucoup d'argent, peut être 1500 ou 2000 euros maxi ...En comptant l'opération, les soins, le suivi véto, les couches, lingettes etc, etc ....Merci pour lui, Alysson.

----------


## mariecaro

j'ai relu qq pages concernant ycar,si beau,son histoire est si triste.mille fois à toi calimone pour ta presence à ses cotés jusqu'au bout... ::

----------


## dajlyloo

Calymone, merci d'avoir permis à Ycar de partir le coeur rempli de ton amour. 
Que le monde serait plus beau s'il y a avait plus de gens comme vous.

Bisous Ycar, je sais que tu nous regarde. Tu dois être avec mon beau Teddy.
Bisous aussi Calymone.

----------

